# 7/16 SmackDown Live: Town Hall Meeting



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Shane McMahon to host a town hall meeting*












wwe.com said:


> Kevin Owens has made it clear that he is no fan of Shane McMahon in recent weeks, even going so far as to drop Shane-O-Mac with a Stunner. In the aftermath of Owens’ comments last week on SmackDown LIVE and at Extreme Rules, McMahon has vowed to host a town hall meeting to allow Superstars to air any and all complaints and grievances.
> 
> What Superstars will speak up?


*Daniel Bryan to make a career-altering announcement*








> After he and Rowan lost the SmackDown Tag Team Championship at Extreme Rules, Daniel Bryan was in a state of shock, to say the least.
> 
> During a post-match interview with Sarah Schreiber, a frenzied Bryan grieved over the end of his dreams of elevating the tag team division. But it wasn’t long before he realized what his next step needed to be. With a wild glare in his eyes, an eerily calm Bryan whispered that he knows exactly what he needs to do to save the planet – “aim higher.”
> 
> In the aftermath of the interview, WWE.com has learned that Bryan plans on making a career-altering announcement tonight on SmackDown LIVE. Bryan has promised that this will change the course of his career and shake SmackDown LIVE to its core. Just what exactly does Bryan have planned?


*The Kabuki Warriors to challenge WWE Women’s Tag Team Champions The IIconics*












> Paige warned Peyton Royce & Billie Kay that a reckoning was coming for them. It’s here.
> 
> After defeating The IIconics in a non-title match in Tokyo last month, The Kabuki Warriors earned the right to challenge for the WWE Women’s Tag Team Championship. Asuka & Kairi Sane will get their opportunity at the titles tonight.
> 
> Can The Kabuki Warriors bring The IIconics’ reign to an end, or will the champions prove that the future is IIconic?


*Ember Moon and a mystery partner to face Rose & Deville*












> The rivalry between Ember Moon and Mandy Rose & Sonya Deville has been intense. Though she defeated Rose two weeks ago, The War Goddess let her rivals know that matters were far from settled.
> 
> In response, Rose & Deville dared Moon to find a partner and face them in tag team competition. Who has Ember chosen to even the odds? Find out on SmackDown LIVE, tonight at 8/7 C on USA!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 07/16 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Shane McMahon to host town hall meeting*

LMAO. That Shane segment sounds SO fucking bad. Well done Eric.

I'm kind of amazed Asuka is actually going to be on tv tonight. I'm honestly expecting the match to get cancelled at the last minute. Either way, they're jobbing to the IIconics, so I won't be able to bring myself to watch this.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: 07/16 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Shane McMahon to host town hall meeting*



> Daniel Bryan to make a career-altering announcement


He should just enter the ring, grab a mic and yell "GIVE ME MY FUCKING STRAP [WWE Championship] BACK!"


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 07/16 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Shane McMahon to host town hall meeting*

Finally Asuka and Kairi are gonna be wrestling on TV! 

now bring Charlotte back too.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 07/16 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Shane McMahon to host town hall meeting*



sara sad said:


> now bring Charlotte back too.


Hopefully, nothing about the Women's Title on the preview nor even of the WWE Title. But of course Shane is front and center in what will likely be a terrible segment.

WWE realizes that people are tired of Shane getting all this airtime yet they just use that for "heat" instead of actually correcting course.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 07/16 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Shane McMahon to host town hall meeting*



Dolorian said:


> Hopefully, nothing about the Women's Title on the preview nor even of the WWE Title. But of course Shane is front and center in what will likely be a terrible segment.
> 
> WWE realizes that people are tired of Shane getting all this airtime yet they just use that for "heat" instead of actually correcting course.


This Shane push is the worst thing to the product right now (other then the wildcard rule ofc). he has being having two feuds at a time and stealing time for actual wrestlers who need it.

Stephanie emasculating the wrestlers was annoying. but she's not as actively damaging as Shane is. she's been surpassed who would have believed that 3 years ago.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: 07/16 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Shane McMahon to host town hall meeting*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> LMAO. That Shane segment sounds SO fucking bad. Well done Eric.
> 
> I'm kind of amazed Asuka is actually going to be on tv tonight. I'm honestly expecting the match to get cancelled at the last minute. Either way, they're jobbing to the IIconics, so I won't be able to bring myself to watch this.


Considering who'll likely be waiting at Summerslam and WWE's aversion to heel vs heel feuds, Asuka and Kairi have decent odds here. Not that a Sasha Banks-esque reign is anything to be excited about. Ultimately this match and who wins it doesn't really matter, since neither team will be champions in a few weeks.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 07/16 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Shane McMahon to host town hall meeting*



Dolorian said:


> Hopefully, nothing about the Women's Title on the preview nor even of *the WWE Title.* But of course Shane is front and center in what will likely be a terrible segment.


I actually think that Bryan saying that he will "aim higher" means that he will go after the WWE title again, since that was the plan before he gto injured at Mania. Not like they have many heels left: Orton and Shane and that's about it.

I am dreading this SD because I know my girls are losing the titles tonight. I wish they at least prolongue this feud until Summerslam and then drop them there to at least say that they got a title defense at a PPV, but I know that is not gonna happen :sadbecky. Oh well, time of not caring about WWE again and just in time, since the G1 is gonna take some time to catch up


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 07/16 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Shane McMahon to host town hall meeting*



Dibil13 said:


> Considering who'll likely be waiting at Summerslam and WWE's aversion to heel vs heel feuds, Asuka and Kairi have decent odds here. Not that a Sasha Banks-esque reign is anything to be excited about. Ultimately this match and who wins it doesn't really matter, since neither team will be champions in a few weeks.


We'll see. I never believe Asuka wins ANYTHING until I see it. Even meaningless, pre show level tag titles.

I doubt they even want the tag titles on Alexa, considering that these are the worst presented titles in all of WWE, and they never make television. Alexa can feud with Nikki without having to go through the whole reluctant partner phase. That feud seems more tailor made for Alexa winning the main belt, turning on Nikki and then Nikki winning it from her later anyway, than them holding tag belts.

This just seems like such an easy win for Asuka and Kairi. WWE is never that easy, unless it's Brock Lesnar because Brock is just treated as gauntlet level 30 Geras from Mortal Kombat 11 x 1000. Asuka and Kairi are just so much more credible than the IIconics and everybody expects them to win, so I'm just assuming they won't, because the heels will find some trick up their sleeve. It's what WWE does.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Charlotte! It's time for the Queen to go after what is hers now that the B level PPVs before Summer Slam are past us.

I'll admit, the preview has me interested. Even to see how bad that town hall meeting is going to go.

Ember Moons tag team partner.. maybe Liv Morgan? Surely?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Southerner said:


> Ember Moons tag team partner.. maybe Liv Morgan? Surely?


My guess is Carmella.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Eric Bischoff is now mostly in charge of SmackDown and we're focusing on Shane McMahon still LOL


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

No Bayley?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This Town Hall thing is going to be a huge meeting of the jobbers. It'll actually be funny I think. Forgot about the women's tag titles and just don't care. Can someone start feuding with Kofi now please? Not fucking Dolph Ziggler either.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

I guess this is why my IIconics vs Kabuki Warriors thread got closed.

Ok now I know! If its on the SD/Raw preview lll go here.

Im putting for Liv Morgan to be the tag partner. Only two choice left is her or Carmella but Carmella has had plenty of screen time including Raw. 

Time for Liv to shine tonight


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Nothing is going to change with the use of Shane. Bischoff be looking behind his shoulder the majority of the time probably with how micro managed Vince has things.

Shane, Shane, Shane. Shane... Shane.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Bischoff or no Bischoff, Shane's not going anywhere until Summerslam, if at all.

Like him or not, he is one of the main reasons Owens has the momentum he has now. They have to follow up on that, and Owens has to win.

Bryan's announcement has me intrigued as it could really be anything. I heard Luke Harper is on the road this week. Maybe he joins with Bryan & Rowan and the 3 of them have a winner takes all match with New Day at Summerslam. I don't know, just one of my many guesses.

I'm assuming Liv will be Ember's partner. I mean it could easily be Carmella. But I would like Liv to get some chance eventually.

We all know Charlotte is going to come after Bayley, which honestly is the smart thing to do. It's the biggest match you can do for the SD Women's Title and after the disappointment of no Sasha last night, we need something like this.

The Women's Tag Title match is going to end in shenanigans. DQ or fluky roll up pin, something to prolong it more.

And if Nakamura is actually on the show tonight, I hope Ali confronts him. Lastly, I have a feeling, whether it's set up tonight or not, that Orton will be Black's next opponent.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't wait for people to have a meltdown when Bayley's Summerslam opponent is Charlotte or, even worse, Lacey Evans :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

sara sad said:


> This Shane push is the worst thing to the product right now (other then the wildcard rule ofc). he has being having two feuds at a time and stealing time for actual wrestlers who need it.
> 
> Stephanie emasculating the wrestlers was annoying. but she's not as actively damaging as Shane is. she's been surpassed who would have believed that 3 years ago.


Indeed, still can't get over the fact this muppet was booked not only to have a feud with Reigns but also get a win over him.

Ridiculous, you could see Reigns was tired of the feud.



Mordecay said:


> I actually think that Bryan saying that he will "aim higher" means that he will go after the WWE title again, since that was the plan before he gto injured at Mania. Not like they have many heels left: Orton and Shane and that's about it.


Yeah that's probably it and could be the reason why they removed Bryan from last night's Battle Royale.

Can't say I am interested in Bryan/Kofi.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> Maybe he joins with Bryan & Rowan and the 3 of them have a winner takes all match with New Day at Summerslam. I don't know, just one of my many guesses.


That would actually be a pretty badass angle for SummerSlam. Didn't even cross my mind when trying to think what this announcement could be.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

No Orton? Fuck this show!


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

For the sake of credibility for the SD women's division, they really need to bring Charlotte back. God bless Bayley, I know she's trying, but she's just not a star.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So how many "Raw Superstars" will be at the Smackdown Town Hall Meeting? :bosque


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> So how many "Raw Superstars" will be at the Smackdown Town Hall Meeting? :bosque


They can't even remember who is on what brand anymore and neither can I.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- How will the New Day celebrate now that every member is officially holding either the WWE title or the Tag titles?
- Who will step up to challenge Bayley for her Women's title at Summerslam?
- How is Daniel Bryan going to recover from his loss and continue saving the planet now that he's lost the Tag titles?
- Who will be Ember Moon's tag partner for the match against Mandy Rose and Sonya Deville?
- Will Aleister Black continue to make open challenges after beating Cesaro as his first singles opponent on ppv?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Charlotte will be there. She just tweeted #SDLive about 20 minutes ago. It'll be Bayley vs Charlotte. I'm hoping Lacey shows up as a wild card and inserts herself into the match. That would be the only thing that could save SS at this point.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

More Shane. :lmao

People still watch this garbage?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Charlotte will be there. She just tweeted #SDLive about 20 minutes ago. It'll be Bayley vs Charlotte. I'm hoping Lacey shows up as a wild card and inserts herself into the match. That would be the only thing that could save SS at this point.


Lacey in the middle of a Charlotte/Bayley match? She would just drag it down.

Nah, let Lacey look somewhere else to exercise her women's right.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fearless Viper said:


> No Orton? Fuck this show!


Well, to be fair, not all things are advertised on the preview, so he might still be involved.

However, in case he doesn't appear, then yes, fuck this show.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Charlotte will be there. She just tweeted #SDLive about 20 minutes ago. It'll be Bayley vs Charlotte. I'm hoping Lacey shows up as a wild card and inserts herself into the match. That would be the only thing that could save SS at this point.


If she doesn't turn up tonight then the time to start worrying begins.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> If she doesn't turn up tonight then the time to start worrying begins.


Yep. I'd like to think she's not buried because she just main evented a PPV and reffed a main event the one before, but leaving her off SS would be a bad sign.

It's easy to put her in this match. She already has beef with Charlotte kayfabe-wise.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I know the Shane segment is going to be absolute Charizard shit. Flaming hot too. 

Daniel Bryan is most likely going to be challenging Kofi Kingston for the WWE Championship, yet another rematch from WM 35 this year. 

I hope to god that Asuka and Kairi Sane gets a title victory tonight because good lord knows how long has it been when those two didn't have a taste of gold. 

And I will be fucking livid if Ember's partner is Carmella. Please let it be Liv Morgan with a face turn. 

Also I will laugh if they swerve Bayley's opponent to be both Charlotte and Lacey Evans.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Yep. I'd like to think she's not buried because she just main evented a PPV and reffed a main event the one before, but leaving her off SS would be a bad sign.
> 
> It's easy to put her in this match. She already has beef with Charlotte kayfabe-wise.


Very easy. And giving her a moment at Summerslam would do a lot to validate her as a star. Plus it's fucking Bayley. Nobody cares about her.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Hopefully they actually give someone else a shot at Bayley. Actually change things up a bit. But most likely it's going to be Charlotte again because Vince never changes.

Also chances that Asuka & Kairi get humiliated tonight for no good reason, greater than 95% I'd say.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> For the sake of credibility for the SD women's division, they really need to bring Charlotte back. God bless Bayley, I know she's trying, but she's just not a star.


Neither is Charlotte. Nothing gets her over.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> I hope to god that Asuka and Kairi Sane gets a title victory tonight because good lord knows how long has it been when those two didn't have a taste of gold.


It's more than that. The IIconics are such fucking jokes that any loss to them is basically like losing to Hawkins and Ryder. It's that bad.

Winning the titles is a mixed blessing at best. They're such afterthoughts it feels like they should be decommissioned. Not losing to the biggest jokes in the division matters more.

But I know this shit ass company so that's exactly what I expect to happen. I really still can't believe that anyone actually watches this trash.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Jedah said:


> It's more than that. The IIconics are such fucking jokes that any loss to them is basically like losing to Hawkins and Ryder. It's that bad.
> 
> Winning the titles is a mixed blessing at best. They're such afterthoughts it feels like they should be decommissioned. Not losing to the biggest jokes in the division matters more.
> 
> But I know this shit ass company so that's exactly what I expect to happen. I really still can't believe that anyone actually watches this trash.


Bliss and Cross lost to them and didn't affected them one bit :shrug


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Bliss and Cross were also on TV in a major angle with Bayley and even then losing to the IIconics was dumb and unnecessary. Asuka and Kairi have been gone for months.

Coming back after disappearing only to lose to the Ryder and Hawkins of the women's division is a BURIAL no matter which was you slice it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nah, the IIconics can simply cheat to win or end in DQ. If the KW lose clean yeah, that's a burial

But they won't, so don't worry


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Losing to them is a burial whether it's clean or not. Asuka was the most dominant woman in WWE history until WrestleMania 34 and now she's going to job to 2 annoying, weak, cowardly heels who never win? That's a burial. Same even goes for Kairi. Former NXT champion, beat Shayna Baszler multiple times, jobbing to these geeks?

There's no excuse for it. They have got to win, but they're going to lose because it's WWE. They'll play it up as a huge shock, even though this result is even more obvious than Kofi beating Joe and it'll get the most dead, most quiet, rat pissing on cotton-esque reaction you can imagine because EVERYONE can see it coming.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Just for the potential matchups, I'd love to see Bryan "quit" smackdown and spend time in NXT and NXT UK. He has never been in the current configuration of NXT which is far closer to FCW than the NXT that Bryan was in. Maybe let Bryan stop by 205 to face Gulak too. So basically give me Bryan vs Cole, Dream, gargano, Pete Dunne and many others. I really wouldn't mind seeing him do a tour like that rather than being pinned right and left in meaningless smackdown matches.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kairi only beat Shayna once on NXT, in fact Kairi was a bit of a geek on NXT, she even lost clean to Lacey Evans. And forget about NXT, that doesn't matter anymore.

Like I said, I can totally see the IIconics bragging about today being 100th day as tag champs and then getting squashed, a la ****** Tonk Man/Ultimate Warrior


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The only reason you can see it is because you're such a fan of the IIconics.

This is what WWE does. 

The IIconics have been ducking Asuka and Kairi for MONTHS. This match is supposed to be a cakewalk for them. They're gonna play this up like The IIconics CAN'T win.....so they will. They do this every time there's a match between someone Vince isn't committed to, but they're portrayed as being way higher than the person they're against. It's a routine for them. The Iiconics are winning. Vince is in the business of pissing off and alienating his fanbase. That's what he wants. Trust in that fact and you'll be right way more often than not.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I think you are forgetting the fact that WWE loves to humilliate the IIconics. As bad as they have treated Asuka she has never been squashed or, well...










So them losing the titles in a squash in a random SD fits into the way WWE has treated the IIconics since their call up, because they have the mentality of, no matter how much they humilliate them, they still will be somewhat over. Kinda like R-Truth.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151201102093848577


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Come on Bischoff gives us what we want


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Come on Bischoff gives us what we want


For sure, let's run with this.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

There's probably a fair chance the IIconics drop the titles either this episode or on a PPV simply because the Kabuki Girls just had a new shirt drop and they may want so pump up the merch sales for a team that's been rather cold for a few months now (well, the whole women's tag division in general is cold, but whatever)

I like both Kairi and Asuka (at least separately, not so much as a team) and even I think it's a poor time for them to win here but this is the WWE.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> I think you are forgetting the fact that WWE loves to humilliate the IIconics. As bad as they have treated Asuka she has never been squashed or, well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not forgetting it, but the IIconics are at least USED. There has been ZERO effort given to Asuka and Kairi Sane. They've been almost completely AWOL. Vince believes they can get more out of The IIconics holding a belt than Asuka and Kairi, as evidenced by the last time Asuka won a belt, she was never on television. And I know you're gonna say "but this time she has Paige, it's different". If that's the case, then when the fuck is she? She certainly hasn't helped Asuka get tv time. In fact, she's gotten LESS tv time since Paige became her manager. This is because, I'll almost guarantee you, deep down, Vince LOVES making fun of Asuka and Kairi Sanes English, but when Paige is paired with them, he can't do that....so he just does nothing with them. The IIconics on the other hand can get a fluke win, then brag and brag and brag about how they defeated the "unstoppable" Kabuki Warriors while the Kabuki Warriors vanish again. I have no doubt this match was pushed ON Vince. Paige has made it clear that she's been annoying Vince and Hunter to do more with them, so I can see them giving them this and jobbing them out to spite her, because they never intended for them to be pushed.

And need I remind you, Paige has been saying for months "We WILL be the champions", "It's INEVITABLE that we'll be the champions", "We're the best tag team in the division, nobody has a chance against us", etc etc. She thinks she's got a super team. This is classic WWE to turn this all on their heads.

Not to mention, Eric Bischoff has power now starting tonight, and even though it's Vinces show, he is going to have a fair bit of stroke, and I can see Eric thinking the IIconics are funny, cowardly heels they can run with and the Kabuki Warriors are, in his head "bland workrate geeks who can't speak English". I'm projecting Vince onto Eric a bit I realize, but I can't imagine he's much different.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151201102093848577


Guy got no belt to hold his pants up anymore.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Kairi only beat Shayna once on NXT, in fact Kairi was a bit of a geek on NXT, she even lost clean to Lacey Evans. And forget about NXT, that doesn't matter anymore.
> 
> Like I said, I can totally see the IIconics bragging about today being 100th day as tag champs and then getting squashed, a la ****** Tonk Man/Ultimate Warrior


Actually Kairi beat Shayna twice in their NXT and WWE career. Kairi beat Shayna in the Mae Young Classics Final Match to win the NXT Contract and then a year later she beat Shayna for the NXT Woman's Championship.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I was gonna bring that up but I figured it wasn't worth it. I assume he doesn't consider the Mae Young Classic "NXT".

Anyway, I figure we'll know what's going to happen within 1 minute of this match starting. If Asuka and Kairi don't win IMMEDIATELY, then they're losing.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I was looking forward to seeing Eric Bischoff in charge. After yesterdays Raw, not so much anymore. Either Paul is cooked or Vince still has most of the say


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> Come on Bischoff gives us what we want


I agree, fuck it might as well
:russo


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The XL 2 said:


> I was looking forward to seeing Eric Bischoff in charge. After yesterdays Raw, not so much anymore. Either Paul is cooked or Vince still has most of the say


Heyman hasn't done much better and Vince always final say


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

"Town hall meeting" Who came up with this?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Cheer me up Eric I had to watch someone who should have won lose a match to someone who had no business in winning on Raw.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The XL 2 said:


> I was looking forward to seeing Eric Bischoff in charge. After yesterdays Raw, not so much anymore. Either Paul is cooked or Vince still has most of the say


Both. Vince still has most of the say AND Paul sucks.

Paul is not a good judge of talent. He marks for Brock Lesnar, Lacey Evans, Ricochet and AJ Styles. He's as outdated as Vince.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Neither is Charlotte. Nothing gets her over.


She's been pretty over before, not over enough to justify her push as GOAT woman I agree, but she's not exactly Lacey Evans. She was getting pretty good reactions as a babyface before they accidentally "Roman Reigns'd" her in the Becky feud. They actually present her as a star anyway, hence why I say the division needs her. When you tell your audience that only 3 women are stars and everyone else is a geek for a year, then 2 are off television for a while, the credibility of the division suffers.

I could be wrong, but hasn't she been off television since Money in the Bank? I could see her getting a decent pop upon return. Having her return as the same stale heel character would be a waste of time though, yes.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

They have a stacked roster. By all means give Charlotte something to do when she returns, but she doesn't need to immediately be put back into the title picture. We've seen her vs. Bayley before, let Bayley feud with someone else for awhile.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> She's been pretty over before, not over enough to justify her push as GOAT woman I agree, but she's not exactly Lacey Evans. She was getting pretty good reactions as a babyface before they accidentally "Roman Reigns'd" her in the Becky feud. They actually present her as a star anyway, hence why I say the division needs her. When you tell your audience that only 3 women are stars and everyone else is a geek for a year, then 2 are off television for a while, the credibility of the division suffers.
> 
> I could be wrong, but hasn't she been off television since Money in the Bank? I could see her getting a decent pop upon return. Having her return as the same stale heel character would be a waste of time though, yes.


Well, nobody is as unover as Lacey Evans. 

I agree with you that he's presented as a star, but she's not one and that's the entire problem. Here's the problem with her. She really doesn't get that much noise directed at her at all, but when she does, it's completely misleading. When the crowd is making noise for Becky, what do they say? "Let's go Becky". When the crowd is making noise for Asuka, what do they say? "Let's go Asuka". When the crowd is making noise for Charlotte, what do they say? "Wooooo!"

That's the key. Nobody cares about HER. The fans look at her as merely an extension of Ric. She has no identity of her own and if any exists, it exists without any of the charm and inherent likability that Ric had. All you have is a cold, lifeless woman with resting bitch face who reminds them of a better time.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, nobody is as unover as Lacey Evans..


Sonya, Tamina, Sarah Logan, Liv Morgan, Alicia Fox, and that's just in the womens division


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> Sonya, Tamina, Sarah Logan, Liv Morgan, Alicia Fox, and that's just in the womens division


Lacey Evans gets ZERO reaction. You can't get less than zero, you can only equal zero. And honestly, you chuck any of them in the main event with Becky Lynch for 3 months, they'd probably get SOMETHING. Maybe small, but something. Lacey is the most useless wrestler I've ever seen in this business and think of the ground that covers. There's more value in a 49 year old Shane McMahon whos face goes purple after a minute in the ring than there is in Lacey Evans.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Both. Vince still has most of the say AND Paul sucks.
> 
> Paul is not a good judge of talent. He marks for Brock Lesnar, Lacey Evans, Ricochet and AJ Styles. He's as outdated as Vince.


He was pretty good at finding diamonds in the rough or maximizing mediocre talent back in the day though. He turned Scotty the Body into Raven, who I feel was one of the better talkers of that era and one of the more underrated performers of all time, made Taz feels like a legit unstoppable machine and put RVD on that map. He got a lot of mileage out of mediocre guys like Justin Credible, Jerry Lynn, Steve Corino, Sabu, Sandman, etc. But that was 20 years ago I guess, he doesn't have it anymore.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The XL 2 said:


> He was pretty good at finding diamonds in the rough or maximizing mediocre talent back in the day though. He turned Scotty the Body into Raven, who I feel was one of the better talkers of that era and one of the more underrated performers of all time, made Taz feels like a legit unstoppable machine and put RVD on that map. He got a lot of mileage out of mediocre guys like Justin Credible, Jerry Lynn, Steve Corino, Sabu, Sandman, etc. But that was 20 years ago I guess, he doesn't have it anymore.


Honestly never saw anything in those guys. Well, I loved RVD, to be fair, but that was when I didn't know anything about wrestling. 

Always thought Raven was completely overrated on the mic too. :shrug

Paul had TWO right picks in his entire career. Steve Austin, who Paul correctly predicted would be bigger than Hulk Hogan.....somehow he knew that, and CM Punk. That's it. Other than that, he has missed EVERY time. Brock Lesnar, Curtis Axel, Ryback, Cesaro, all the bums in ECW like Sandman and Sabu, now Ricochet and even Lacey Evans of all people. I'm honestly shocked that he's so out of the loop that he'd be for someone like Lacey Evans, and isn't a fan of a talented woman instead, say, Asuka, just as an example.....but the track record is there.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, nobody is as unover as Lacey Evans.
> 
> I agree with you that he's presented as a star, but she's not one and that's the entire problem. Here's the problem with her. She really doesn't get that much noise directed at her at all, but when she does, it's completely misleading. When the crowd is making noise for Becky, what do they say? "Let's go Becky". When the crowd is making noise for Asuka, what do they say? "Let's go Asuka". When the crowd is making noise for Charlotte, what do they say? "Wooooo!"
> 
> That's the key. Nobody cares about HER. The fans look at her as merely an extension of Ric. She has no identity of her own and if any exists, it exists without any of the charm and inherent likability that Ric had. All you have is a cold, lifeless woman with resting bitch face who reminds them of a better time.


I can't disagree with anything you said, but at least she has that, at least she feels like she's _something_ opposed to 90% of the women who feel like _nothing_.



Mordecay said:


> Sonya, Tamina, Sarah Logan, Liv Morgan, Alicia Fox, and that's just in the womens division


None of them are main eventing PPVs. I agree Tamina, Logan & Fox are complete charisma vacuums, but they still garner the same reaction as Lacey. I bet if they gave Lacey's push to Sonya and Liv, they'd get some reaction. I could actually see Liv in particular getting pretty over.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I can't disagree with anything you said, but at least she has that, at least she feels like she's _something_ opposed to 90% of the women who feel like _nothing_.


Maybe. To me she feels exactly like nothing. She feels like somebody they tell me is a star, but I feel no star power when I see her. I don't look at Charlotte and see her as a bigger STAR than any of the geeks. More pushed? Yeah, obviously, but I don't look at Charlotte and think that she's any more successful in that position, in terms of carrying herself like a star and seeming like a big deal, than Natalya, Ruby Riott, whoever. Some geek. 

There was a quote I heard once that I'm reminded of in this situation: There's people who TALK about it, and then there's people who BE about it. And that's the problem with WWE. They talk up and talk up and talk up the people that they choose to be stars, but those people don't FEEL like stars. They don't FEEL like they're important. You look at the last week, when Bray Wyatt returned, and when Kevin Owens cut that rant on Shane McMahon, those two FELT more important than Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns have EVER felt like. They WEREN'T more important, but they FELT more important, because those are stars. Charlotte is not a star, Charlotte is a Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns, Lacey Evans, Randy Orton, Michelle McCool, etc. She's a manufactured, bullshit, pre-packaged, homogenized person that they TELL you is important, but you don't FEEL it in your gut. 

Here's another perfect quote, though completely unrelated to wrestling, which sums up perfectly the problems of who WWE DOES push, and who they SHOULD push.






1:05 to the end


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka and Kairi finally escaped from that collapsed mine! :mark


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Another thread turned into people expending energy into hating on Lacey while pretending she's not over :brock4


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Le Fantôme de l'Opéra said:


> Asuka and Kairi finally escaped from that collapsed mine! :mark


You should thank Robin for that.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> You should thank Robin for that.


I thank Robin for all things.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Another thread turned into people expending energy into hating on Lacey while pretending she's not over :brock4


You do raise a point even though you're wrong about her being over. She's irrelevant now so this is overkill. We need to focus our attention on the real problems like Brock and Seth who are actual winners.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Le Fantôme de l'Opéra said:


> I thank Robin for all things.


Well, truly only for the *good* things...right. Robin would not approve anything *bad*.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Well, truly only for the *good* things...right. Robin would not approve anything *bad*.


True. Robin had nothing to do with the Asuka/Carmella feud.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Le Fantôme de l'Opéra said:


> True. Robin had nothing to do with the Asuka/Carmella feud.


Absolutely, Robin is blameless.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm gonna bug the fuck out if Bryan says he's going to 205 Live.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Another thread turned into people expending energy into hating on Lacey while pretending she's not over :brock4


The only thing over about Lacey Evans is her push.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Why would Bryan go to 205 Live, is his new gimmick being the guy who tries to save dead divisions, like tag team and cruiserweight? Will he try to save the women's division too after that?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bryan ain't going to 205 Live, are you fucking kidding me? How do some of you believe this shit?

I'm still going with my prediction that Bryan beats Kofi at SummerSlam, Owens beats Shane and they resume Owens/Bryan as originally intended before Kofi fucked up all their plans.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Absolutely, Robin is blameless.


Preach. :asuka


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Lacey Evans gets ZERO reaction. You can't get less than zero, you can only equal zero. And honestly, you chuck any of them in the main event with Becky Lynch for 3 months, they'd probably get SOMETHING. Maybe small, but something. Lacey is the most useless wrestler I've ever seen in this business and think of the ground that covers. There's more value in a 49 year old Shane McMahon whos face goes purple after a minute in the ring than there is in Lacey Evans.


You're over exaggerating or just blind by bitterness or just trolling for attention.

There are clips on WWEs youtube channel of Lacey getting reactions from the crowd. From boos because she is a heel, to whistles because she is a attractive, to cheers when she brings up her Marine background. Are the reactions for her as loud and obvious as Beckys or Charlottes? No. I'm not afraid to admit that.

Most women on the current roster get little reaction. From their entrances to them talking to them wrestling.

You can't honestly believe that if they pushed Alicia Fox or Tamina vs. Becky that the crowd would care to watch either of them. They wouldn't. No one wants to see either of them. That would backfire on WWE big time.

No harm in not liking Lacey, but you're way off on acting like shes the most useless (WWE was using her in NXT for more than just wrestling before she made it to the main roster). There have been far worse in the past and present. WWE wont let Kelly Kelly get back in the ring because she absolutely sucks. I can easily name a whole lot more. Easily.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

What the hell is a Town Hall meeting for SD?

Are they gonna be in the town square? Is Shane gonna stand on a podium, the wrestlers sit on wooden benches, little dumpling snacks and coffee in the back lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Southerner said:


> You're over exaggerating or just blind by bitterness or just trolling for attention.
> 
> There are clips on WWEs youtube channel of Lacey getting reactions from the crowd. From boos because she is a heel, to whistles because she is a attractive, to cheers when she brings up her Marine background. Are the reactions for her as loud and obvious as Beckys or Charlottes? No. I'm not afraid to admit that.
> 
> ...


I'm not doing anything. I'm not trolling, because trolling is fucking stupid, I'm not bitter because what is there to be bitter about? She's accomplished NOTHING. The only woman I'm openly bitter about is Becky because Becky took the spot that was rightfully Asukas, and yet I'll still tell you that Becky is a far better talent on her worst day than Lacey Evans will ever be if she wrestles for 40 more years. And I'm not over-exaggerating because I'm giving you my honest, unfiltered thoughts about someone I have ZERO tolerance for. I'm not exaggerating for effect, I really, honestly believe she sucks THAT much. You just can't accept someone that hates her that much because you're a fan and you can't admit to yourself that someone else sees no redeeming qualities in her whatsoever, but we exist.

And I've never heard her get anything I'd call a reaction. Hell, just look at the main event of that PPV and tell me she's over. No reaction in a match with the biggest star in the business in it.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> The only thing over about Lacey Evans is her push.


Weren't you the guy who got laughed outta the Extreme Rules thread over saying Becky could take Lacey in a shoot because she's "dated actual fighters?" :maury
@Southerner ; don't waste your time with him. You're talking to a wall who called Asuka more charismatic than Hogan, Austin and Rock and thinks everybody except 4 people in the entire company sucks.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> I think you are forgetting the fact that WWE loves to humilliate the IIconics. As bad as they have treated Asuka she has never been squashed or, well...


What in the world.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> I'm gonna bug the fuck out if Bryan says he's going to 205 Live.


If that happens im done with WWE for a while


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> thinks everybody except 4 people in the entire company sucks.


And you're any different? I've NEVER seen ONE post from you where you were complimentary to anyone except Lacey, Corbin and Joe. All you do is complain about Becky, Rollins, Ricochet, Kofi, New Day, Asuka, all the "midgets", etc.

And what the hell's wrong with having high standards? If people had higher standards, we wouldn't be in the shit state we're in with this product.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

ElTerrible said:


> What in the world.


Yeah, that memory will haunt me forever :lauren

That was the period at the end of last year where, during some house shows, they took the IIconics out of the ring and they made them "special ring announcers" for 1 match. And, for the last house show of the year they made them dress as kangaroos since they were already celebrating the new year since Australia celebrates the New Year before than most of the world.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> If that happens im done with WWE for a while


I bet Bryan would love to go there because he loves to put the product over. Look at how he buoyed Ali. Thing is "cruiserweight" has a stigma attached to it and would be viewed as a major demotion by the regular viewing public. Bryan may be all for 205, but I'll see it as a major slap in the face, especially considering his WWE heel title run was the best run for anyone in years.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> The only thing over about Lacey Evans is her push.


"And the new number one contender for the SD womens title: Lacey Evans" :lol

Hope I am wrong


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

rexmundi said:


> I bet Bryan would love to go there because he loves to put the product over. Look at how he buoyed Ali. Thing is "cruiserweight" has a stigma attached to it and would be viewed as a major demotion by the regular viewing public. Bryan may be all for 205, but I'll see it as a major slap in the face, especially considering his WWE heel title run was the best run for anyone in years.


The best thing for Bryan at this point is to go to AEW.

He would just have to work once a week, once the one PPV every month. For his current health that would be perfect.

Daniel Bryan is the best worker and one of the best people on the mic, if they do put him in 205 it will be the biggest joke ever.

I already cancelled the network bc Brock is champion again, DB going to 205 would be the last straw until they right their ship.

And if they make Shane champion as well, it will be an even bigger joke.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Tuning in tonight hoping to see The Queen return to the show...


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm not doing anything. I'm not trolling, because trolling is fucking stupid, I'm not bitter because what is there to be bitter about? She's accomplished NOTHING. And I'm not over-exaggerating because I'm giving you my honest, unfiltered thoughts about someone I have ZERO tolerance for. I'm not exaggerating for effect, I really, honestly believe she sucks THAT much. You just can't accept someone that hates her that much because you're a fan and you can't admit to yourself that someone else sees no redeeming qualities in her whatsoever, but we exist.


Like I said in my last post, I have no issue with you or anyone not liking her. You're opinion and you're entitled to it.

It is laughable to say that she is the most useless. You're just being overkill at that point. Anyone with a level head can see that.

I'm a fan that has always admitted her flaws or whatever. Yes, she went to the main roster while still green and needed more experience and she had no business facing Becky for the Championship until she improved or at least got a proper buildup. I have been saying that since day 1. She isn't the worst though, by a long shot.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

They just need to put the damn Title back on Bryan, he never should have lost it in the first place.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Never watched a single episode of 205 Live and I'm not into that stupid anti "midgets" (wrestlers under 6 ft) mentality, since I'm a huge mark of Owen Hart, Daniel Bryan, Chris Jericho and Eddie Guerrero, and I respect AJ Styles and Rey Mysterio. The problem with that division is the lack of charisma and characters, and Daniel Bryan, who's charismatic as hell and also a great mic worker, should stay away from it.

Since Kofi got a lengthy enough world title reign, just bring back The Planet's Champion! :bryan


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I really have no idea what Bryans announcement will be. It would have to be something new for him (that rules out him vs. Kofi again) and I can't imagine him going to 205 Live, where he would be limited even more on saving the planet.

I wonder if it is something completely new to WWE overall. They have tried new ideas suddenly without any advanced news of it in the past. So it is intriguing.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bryan Jericho said:


> They just need to put the damn Title back on Bryan, he never should have lost it in the first place.


Yeah, his whole green title belt was perfect. They should have kept it on Bryan until Summerslam where Owens would take it off him. Owens never should have turned heel after being face. He is a face again of course.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Time to put the belt back on Daniel Bryan. Sorry Kofi but your run has been stale and we need some more credibility back into the WWE Title. :bryan


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm really curious where they go with this Shane stuff now.

Before Sunday, I would have said they will for sure have him go up against Kofi at SS. But since Taker cleanly beat him, do they still go that route or are they 'done' with Shane's push. I just find it funny the only guy that can get a win over Shane is Taker. Goes to show what they think of this roster.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I'm really curious where they go with this Shane stuff now...


Only way it should go...


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Liv tonight? :ghost>


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MetalKiwi said:


> Liv tonight? :ghost>


Would like it, she really should be among the ones talking to Shane.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Would like it, she really should be among the ones talking to Shane.


Liv? Talking? Better to stay in the back if it is for that


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Liv? Talking? Better to stay in the back if it is for that


Doesn’t have to say much, really.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

It would be funny as hell to have Triple H and Stephanie address the Shane situation as babyfaces :maury


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

REPLACE SHANE WITH ROBIN, COWARDS!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

They haven't done a single thing with Liv in months. I feel like she's going to be released at some point.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Is Bischoff writing this show?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Our cable TV is broken like 10 mins before Smackdown starts, so I guess I'm watching via live stream. Yay -_-

EDIT: It came back :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The XL 2 said:


> Is Bischoff writing this show?




I think so.


This show sounds bad but I’m here to see if we find out who Kofi gets next. Maybe Bray will kill someone else too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

isnt balor on smackdown?

hope bray shows up at smackdown and randomly attacks another person...


after all cole and graves said he would be terrorizing all wwe


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> They haven't done a single thing with Liv in months. I feel like she's going to be released at some point.


Don't think so. They don't release anyone these days and, as much as I shit on Liv, she has certain appeal, especially with younger kids, I suppose because she is so young, and AEW could probably use that since they are targetting that demographic


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This show sounds terrible on paper.. Especially the corny Town Hall meeting.. We'll see..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I hope DB is first so I know if i even have to bother watching the rest of the show


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright let's see how this goes...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I wonder if they'll give Roman a new storyline tonight, I need to see him doing something else now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bischoff apparently not at SD tonight, so same old shit as usual



> - It was believed that new WWE SmackDown Executive Director Eric Bischoff would begin working his new behind-the-scenes role beginning with tonight's post-Extreme Rules edition of the show, but Dave Meltzer reported on F4Wonline.com that Bischoff is not backstage for tonight's SmackDown episode from Worcester, MA.
> 
> It was also noted that Bischoff has had zero impact on tonight's SmackDown script, and he was not involved in any of the creative meetings for the show. Bischoff moved his family across the country to Connecticut this past week to be closer to WWE HQ. It's been reported that he and new RAW Executive Director Paul Heyman would start with fairly-clean creative slates coming out of Extreme Rules.


https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2019/07/eric-bischoff-reportedly-not-at-smackdown-656442/


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mox Girl said:


> I wonder if they'll give Roman a new storyline tonight, I need to see him doing something else now.


turning heel would be nice


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Maybe Buddy Murphy will make an appearance since he was name dropped last week.

Then he'll disappear again.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Shane still being in the spotlight UGH


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Metal detector? Already retarded..


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They’re REALLY trying to do Austin McMahon yikes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Guessing KO will show up later and stun Shane again.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

That one security guard looks like Mickey Rourke's character from The Wrestler.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't see Roman in that crowd of superstars. They DO remember he's on Smackdown, right? :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Queen Charlotte and Princess Liv Morgan is back!!!! roud


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Holy Shit!

Buddy Murphy! He lives!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I see Liv Morgan and Buddy Murphy already.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mandy in her red gear wens3


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fucking hell, man. All these recaps.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow Shane got to the ring fast.. :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The XL 2 said:


> Is Bischoff writing this show?


Yep....


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Drew popping up there was such a hilarious shot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so already two sets of hilights UGH


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Therapy said:


> Wow Shane got to the ring fast.. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


Right that was like 5 seconds after he told Kevin to leave lol
:maury


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Almost 10 minutes in and all we've seen is highlights lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shane with that Go Away Heat
:heston


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Therapy said:


> Wow Shane got to the ring fast.. :lol


I think that KO and Shane segment was earlier in the day lol.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Orton and Charlotte don’t look right with the jobber brigade 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Mox Girl said:


> I don't see Roman in that crowd of superstars. They DO remember he's on Smackdown, right? :lol


He's hiding in the back.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Smackdown Live town hall... and Joe is there lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Town Hall Meeting with no seats, podium.. This is essentially a Shane promo addressing the talent.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Of all people...Roman goes first. :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Orton :ha


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

New Day is Cringe as fuck


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Where the Usos at to roast his ass 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wow WWE is even more unwatchable


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Of course the first one to talk is Roman :eyeroll


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

The Queen!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Of all people...Roman goes first. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


Yes then Charlotte all Obvious lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh good Roman was there, he was just hiding :lol

Also I spotted Drew in the back, he's only there cos he's Shane's bitch haha. He's actually on Raw...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

That's the best promo Reigns has given in ages...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahahaha get em queen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Joe should break kayfabe and ask for his release.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

If only this wasn't scripted lol Could be absolute gold


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Short and to the point from Reigns, good.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Charlotte with good mic skills gotta give it to her..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

And now Charlotte? This fucking company :maury


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte finally acting like a heel, and ohhh Livvvvv


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Liv :sodone


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Liv :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Apollo looks like he doesn’t know where he is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Buddy Murphy....come on push this fuck!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

LIV :mark


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Haha go Liv! It's nice to see her getting some airtime.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh great Liv is going to get fed to Charlotte.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So I guess Liv is a face now?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm liking this so far feels natural for once


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Apollo is BLAND as fuck.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I'm so sick and tired of them having Charlotte be such a corporate kiss ass as a heel. She comes back for this? And Liv Morgan to final debut on SD alone and Shane just verbally buries her? fpalm


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Great this is to set up matches today. Knew it.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

They shouldn't have Liv talk anymore


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte is wet asf from seeing Almas


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Orton looks bored as fuck. And New Day sucks.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is going really badly already.. This is just a front to make up matches for the show without any story..


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

ZELINA :mark


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Orton should just started handing out RKO's to everyone.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

What did Big E say? It was edited out.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Orton's facial expressions are funny :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bryan Jericho said:


> They shouldn't have Liv talk anymore


First time she ever talks 
:heston 

And oh Kofi, fuck off. Boring fuck. Lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This segment is a fucking disaster.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

this is no good


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Orton should just started handing out RKO's to everyone.


Would of marked out.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wow what a terrible segment


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Therapy said:


> This is going really badly already.. This is just a front to make up matches for the show without any story..




That’s exactly what it is and this is very bad. 

All this so Murphy can get a match with Owens, Apollo and Andrade, and Elias and Xavier? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Greg Hamilton is more over than half those that just promo’d


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Orton should just started handing out RKO's to everyone.


Good. Lol 
Orton with NO fucks given!! Probably thinking of AEW right now lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The Kofi part was pretty good. Rest of it was whatever. Really just sets up matches for later.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Cesaro!!!!!


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Black!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That townhall sucked.

Another re match?? The Bitchoff era off to a shit start.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Who botched that move? Was it KO or Shane?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Town meeting my ass, it was a waste of time and TV time.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Botched the stunner Jesus Christ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Therapy said:


> This is going really badly already.. This is just a front to make up matches for the show without any story..


Segment wasn't great but it definitely has storyline reasons to exist


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Shane botched :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That BOTCH 
:maury


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Did Shane slip? :lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Owens will win the rumble next year. Book it.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Stop letting him butcher the stunner.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I was expecting the Town Hall to be bad, but I wasn't expecting THAT BAD.. They didn't even try... It was... Just... Holy shit someone actually produced that..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Great Cesaro/Black with the 50/50 booking, of course.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Fucking hell, Shane botched the hell out of that :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

OMG that botch was hilarious


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Christ Shane lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> First time she ever talks


And hopefully last time.

The segment was well worth it just for KO to take out Shane again.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Shane botched the stunner :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fatal botch :lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

That botch :lmao


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

What the hell Shane sandbagging the stunner


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Shane needs to go Shane McBotchman


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I like the segment for once it made sense from a character standpoint just proving how much of a egomaniac Shane is


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Great Cesaro/Black with the 50/50 booking, of course.




Future tag team. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Shane always sold the stunner for Austin really well. Is he sabotaging Owens here?


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Shane botched the hell out of that stunner, it him, the rock, and Scott hall prob were the best sellers of the stunner


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So let's see..
Kevin leaves arena
Shane gets in ring 5 seconds later
Rewind replay of PPV
Townhall sets up a somewhat lame match and wastes 10 min of time
Orton bored as fuck thinking of AEW
Cesaro wants a rematch 
Shane Bocthes up the stunner

Lol..what a great start...not. 

Should have just hired this guy 

<img src="http://i.imgur.com/IDPi8.png" border="0" alt="" title="Russo" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> What the hell Shane sandbagging the stunner


Hardcore Shane Holly!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

I loved that segment ?


----------



## Science.Violence (Sep 10, 2012)

Shane's fawked.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Shane went to his knees like he was ready to give KO a blowjob :lol

What a botch, I can't stop laughing.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Mox Girl said:


> Orton's facial expressions are funny :lol


I was thinking they need an Orton-cam for stuff like that, just to catch his reactions.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

JRL said:


> Shane always sold the stunner for Austin really well. Is he sabotaging Owens here?


He sold it well last week. I don't know what happened just now. :lol


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Shane fucked up on that stunner lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

blaird said:


> Shane botched the hell out of that stunner, it him, the rock, and Scott hall prob were the best sellers of the stunner


Like father like son, neither Shane nor Vince could ever sell a stunner


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

lmao how do you botch receiving a move?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>




Otis loved it bahahah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

For a second I thought Shane countered the stunner and gave KO a low blow :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Shane almost Linda McMahon'd that stunner


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Good to see that Liv Morgan is still alive and well.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> So let's see..
> Kevin leaves arena
> Shane gets in ring 5 seconds later
> Rewind replay of PPV
> ...


People always shit on Russo. He would book a better show than the crap WWE has put out for a decade. At the worst it would be so bad it's good instead of painfully boring.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Ha ha Otis in the background.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Shane tried to sandbagged the Stunner. :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I was a few minutes late tuning in and judging by the comment that town hall didn't go so well.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> People always shit on Russo. He would book a better show than the crap WWE has put out for a decade. At the worst it would be so bad it's good instead of painfully boring.


i could book a better show than russo


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

At least Liv got a match even if it is jobbing to charlie


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> People always shit on Russo. He would book a better show than the crap WWE has put out for a decade. At the worst it would be so bad it's good instead of painfully boring.




Exactly WWE is so bad because they do the same shit over and over again and push terrible people. Russo at worst would make the product bad but at least hilarious. I’d take that 1000x over this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

If KO is getting back in the arena anyway just have him wreck security. It would look better.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Are we going to have a Charlotte/Liv Feud?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I see a lot of comedy skits happening during that Raw reunion show.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A Cesaro/Black rematch.. Fuck what y'all think, I'm about it :mark


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Black first in ring singles appearance on Smackdown.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Hephaesteus said:


> lmao how do you botch receiving a move?


You start selling it before you're even hit with it.


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

I guess I was the only one that enjoyed that Town Hall


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> A Cesaro/Black rematch.. Fuck what y'all think, I'm about it :mark


Just watch it last 5 minutes


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

This was a good match at ER, although I'd prefer Cesaro going over because I just dont see it with Black.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I’m gonna laugh the day Black slips off that lifting board and faceplants


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

Is there better back to back entrances than Cesaro and A. Black


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Trophies said:


> Black first in ring singles appearance on Smackdown.


well singles, didn't he did tag matches on SD?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Shane tried to sandbagged the Stunner. :lmao


I doubt it. Shane literally put his life in KOs hands in their HIAC match. Shit just happens.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cesaro went to the back to get an entrance lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Thatguy45 said:


> I guess I was the only one that enjoyed that Town Hall


Yup that1guy ! Haha..
I think that town hall was a waste of time


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Omg who saw that graphic and thought Bryan was retiring again? My heart sunk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Cesaro went to the back to get an entrance lol




I was thinking the same thing lol why’d he even go back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That cameraman got faked out bad :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why bother watching Extreme Rules when they redo the matches on Raw and Smackdown the next nights.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Omg who saw that graphic and thought Bryan was retiring again? My heart sunk


Its worst, he is probably going to 205


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> Like father like son, neither Shane nor Vince could ever sell a stunner


I like how he sells it vs others...Shane drops to his knees for it, I hate those that just bend over and take. The rock and Scott hall were prob the best tho


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow 2 mins of match before ads. I think Aleister's entrance was too long, you're not the Undertaker dude :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bradatar said:


> I was thinking the same thing lol why’d he even go back
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess he said he's not one of those losers that just stands around during commercial break


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mox Girl said:


> Wow 2 mins of match before ads. I think Aleister's entrance was too long, you're not the Undertaker dude :lol


yeah if they didnt waste 3 mins having Cesaro coming back to the ring, it would have been more match time.

or why didn't they just cut to the ad before starting the match.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> well singles, didn't he did tag matches on SD?


Trying not to remember that forgettable tag team. :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Mox Girl said:


> Wow 2 mins of match before ads. I think Aleister's entrance was too long, you're not the Undertaker dude :lol


This.. His entrance is ridiculous.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

So is Owens gonna get Murphy tonight then? And Murphy is prob going to lose unless Shane cheats. Weird first Smackdown match. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wonder if they will have 50/50 booking and have Black loose this match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Trophies said:


> Trying not to remember that forgettable tag team. :lol


Oh I can help with that


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Okay so it seems like WWE stars just discovered sweep kicks. That's like the 4th one this week lol


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> I guess he said he's not one of those losers that just stands around during commercial break


Maybe Cesaro forgot his mouth guard and had to go back for it. That could be his excuse. lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cesaro back to being a geek again FFS


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So much for 50/50 booking


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No 50/50 booking :bjpenn


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cesaro...you just got knocked the fuck out.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Cesaro putting this dude over big 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

No more 50/50, let's get these W's Aleister :applause


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Damn one of the times I would have liked 50/50 booking. Ah well...


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Black is such boring trash


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cesaro that's two times in a row he's jobbed


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well at least they didn't go with the 50/50 booking nonsense.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Get geek Ziggler off my screen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WTF do they keep putting Shane in all these segments


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Charlotte looking top heavy tonight.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Southerner said:


> Maybe Cesaro forgot his mouth guard and had to go back for it. That could be his excuse. lol


[emoji23][emoji23]


birthday_massacre said:


> Cesaro back to being a geek again FFS


Singles Cesaro has pretty much always been a loser tho


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Black is such boring trash


You are such a contrarian

You are just a gimmick right


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Charlotte better squash Liv in 40 seconds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hope Liv gets the upset win.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ziggler??? Yawnnnnn


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I have a fear that they'll somehow have Liv get some fluke rollup win on Charlotte, hope Im wrong.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Queen in action next :mark

About bloody time.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Is Daniel retiring again ?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh boy! KO Vs Ziggler.. Gee, I've never seen that before, I wonder who's eating the pin..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> [emoji23][emoji23] Singles Cesaro has pretty much always been a loser tho


Yean that is true

They should just call up Kassius Ohno and bring back the kings of wrestling


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> WTF do they keep putting Shane in all these segments


He's their top heel in 2019 does that tell you anything
:maury


----------



## isthistaken (Apr 21, 2015)

poor Cesaro


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Is Daniel retiring again ?


NOPE probably going to 205 which is worst


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Therapy said:


> Oh boy! KO Vs Ziggler.. Gee, I've never seen that before, I wonder who's eating the pin..


Yeah Ziggler is a bore. I change the channel usually when he comes on nothing exciting ever he ever does


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> NOPE probably going to 205 which is worst


That would be awful


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yean that is true
> 
> 
> 
> They should just call up Kassius Ohno and bring back the kings of wrestling


Yeah, I'm all for Tag Cesaro. But they probably want Ohno down there so he can keep being everybody's first feud win.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> Oh great Liv is going to get fed to Charlotte.


Better than what she's been doing previous weeks.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Why the fuck is Ziggler even still here?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why the fuck is Ziggler even still here?


To collect checks and then to start whining on social media that he's leaving only to sign again with the company


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> WTF do they keep putting Shane in all these segments


To get dat "HEAT", they know fans don't like it but instead of correcting things they try to get Shane heat by talking about it on the show.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Yeah Ziggler is a bore. I change the channel usually when he comes on nothing exciting ever he ever does


There are times he puts on decent matches, and doesn't over sell, but most of the time he looks like HBK overselling Hogan at SS 2005


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> NOPE probably going to 205 which is worst


He's too big for 205 live. That would be a huge mistake if WWE did that shit.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Putting Owens in the main event vs. Ziggler (who never wins anything) to punish Owens, that will show him! Punish the guy by allowing him back in the building and putting him the main event. Great idea Shane! /Sarcasm

Charlotte time! :mark


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mark Henry fake retirement? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

LIV IS BACK! :laugh:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Liv about to be fed to Charlotte

That being said Cedric beat Drew last night, so who the fuck knows?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> birthday_massacre said:
> 
> 
> > NOPE probably going to 205 which is worst
> ...


NXT??
:cole


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Charlotte vs Liv Morgan is next..then who's gonna be Ember's partner? I guess Carmella right? Shes the only one left

But alas wildcard rule could be in effect could be someone from Raw


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Charlotte is the champ whether she has the title or not, she just looks like a star.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Liv Morgan still using the Riott Squad's music. :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Liv still using riot squads theme and not her own :eyeroll


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Liv is so ugly with the pink hair


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She still uses the Riott Squad theme :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> NXT??
> :cole


Bryan/Cole, Bryan/Gargano, Bryan/Dunne :banderas


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> She still uses the Riott Squad theme :lmao


Yup and Sarah Logan is using the same thing on Raw. Tragic, break up the group but all 3 of them still use the same theme.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

I’m really feeling zero change, both shows still suck


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Beat her down after the match Charlotte! Make her bow to the Queen.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

The figure eight is so dumb. The bridge takes all the pressure off.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well that was definitely highly predictable overall so far this show has been a disaster I think if you hire Eric Bischoff and you're getting this


----------



## tmorris29585 (Nov 10, 2014)

Soooooo is either show supposed to change? This seems like paint by numbers again...... just like last night


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That was quick


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bye bye Liv

At least you got a match against The Queen on your first appearance in months.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wtf did she say 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Already sick of seeing Charlotte.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Liv ripping the headset away from Corey. :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

So character change for Liv incoming?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LIV is a goth Alexxa Bliss :lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Bischoff isn’t even backstage or having anything to do with this show tonight.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Liv is getting a gimmick change. That’s good


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Dolph and that ref trading noods?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Good shit LIV


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Least Liv got some TV time.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> LIV is a goth Alexxa Bliss :lol


I think you need to google what a goth looks like.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv is great :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

See ya in 3 months Liv

That being said she is better as a babyface than as a heel


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What did Liv say after she took Corey's headset?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Does WWE seriously believe they think the viewers don't know Owens Vs Ziggler is going to end in Shane fuckery to start the process of a SummerSlam match?


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

What did Liv say?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Charlotte got no reaction for her return and I see why they don't push Liv after hearing her talk.

God this division is trash aside from Lacey.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

I swear I went from twitter real quick back to here and the match is already over. I think the entrances were longer lol sad


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> What did Liv say after she took Corey's headset?




Something like, “Charlotte was right. When I come back it’ll be real.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

Dolorian said:


> What did Liv say after she took Corey's headset?



“Charlotte was right. When I come back I’m going to be real.”


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

> "Charlotte was right. When I come back, I'm going to be real." - Liv Morgan


Character change coming no more colorful hair and blue tongue


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

bradatar said:


> Something like, “Charlotte was right. When I come back it’ll be real.”


Hmm, I guess I'll need to rewatch the opening segment because I didn't catch the last bit Charlotte said to Liv.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

3 womens matches tonight, that's odd


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

That chance Doritos commercial is annoying


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Seth package to get people to get behind the peoples CUCK 
:cole


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Hmm, I guess I'll need to rewatch the opening segment because I didn't catch the last bit Charlotte said to Liv.




I honestly think it’s just the blue tongue shit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Walter should debut and squash the black nerd just like Brock squashed seth


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> 3 womens matches tonight, that's odd


if there were 4 would that make it even?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mandy


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Liv is a natural blonde. So hey put that hair back to its natural color maybe youll get a mini push


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> 3 womens matches tonight, that's odd


What's the 3rd?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

When are Sonya and Mandy gonna make out? wens3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Wasting Ember Moon in the tag division is a travesty


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mandy Rose wens3


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh god Bayley WHO CARES 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That jacket looks weird on Mandy


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## tmorris29585 (Nov 10, 2014)

Is the crowd mic turned off, or are they already dead?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mandy is gonna get the Summerslam match. Watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Ember moon is sexy though


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Oh Mandy wens3


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Sonya and Mandy about to job to Bayley and Ember Moon. :sadbecky


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Iconics gonna main event?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

ouch. Using your champion as a throwaway person in somebody elses feud. Never change wwe lolol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hephaesteus said:


> ouch. Using your champion as a throwaway person in somebody elses feud. Never change wwe lolol


It only makes sense if Ember Moon would turn on Bayley to get a title shot


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> What's the 3rd?


Asuka/Kairi vs. IIconics.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

She knows the rules! :cool2


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Bayley is trash


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

Please turn on Bayley, 
Ember moon


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn. I love the eclipse finisher.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Yup 1 minute and half seconds jobbed in.


----------



## tmorris29585 (Nov 10, 2014)

Not the biggest ember fan, but damn that finisher.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

WHO CARES 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn was that like a 2 minute match?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

blaird said:


> Iconics gonna main event?


No Kevin Owens and dolph is


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ember Moon finally getting a title shot :mark


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Ember getting that title match! Hell Yes!!


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Bayley’s Promo is garbage


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol so she said she wants to face someone with charisma and proceeds to name Ember? what? is Bayley delusional? lol.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ember Moon, Bayley and Natalya are in the two women’s main events on a Big 4 show. Woof. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bayley talking about wanting someone who has charisma :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Kayla is so damn sexy :book


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I kind of called it


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Another reason why the main roster has a hard time building stars. Everyone loses in a less than 5 minute match


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"Someone who has Charisma" and then she picks Ember Moon... :ha :ha :ha :ha im fucking dead


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> It only makes sense if Ember Moon would turn on Bayley to get a title shot


Thought that is what was gonna happen....could have given bayley a little heat by having her go Thru that list and look at ember and name someone else.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

This show is atrocious


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh God, the promos between these two are gonna be something else


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

He better not be going to 205!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Bayley picked Ember Moon out of all people!! Booo!!!! Good luck trying with a feud with a woman that can't talk on the mic.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

on one hand im glad that we have new women in the title scene but 4 faces fighting for both championships at summerslam? Doesn't seem like a good idea


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The Hpn said:


> Bayley’s Promo is garbage


She's MUCH better than when she debuted and got mocked on WWE programming for her shitty promo work.

She's at least making advancements..


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Bayley vs. Ember & Ali vs. Nakamura? I can roll with that.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Bayley picked Ember Moon out of all people!! Booo!!!! Good luck trying with a feud with a woman that can't talk on the mic.


That feud would be a disaster, The Queen either replaces Ember or is added to the match.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

45banshee said:


> Another reason why the main roster has a hard time building stars. Everyone loses in a less than 5 minute match


This is why you need to bring back local jobbers


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Bayley picked Ember Moon out of all people!! Booo!!!! Good luck trying with a feud with a woman that can't talk on the mic.


Moon deserves it more than anyone on the roster that has not gotten a title shot in the past few months


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Bayley with a mic is one of the saddest things I've ever seen. Calling Ember Moon charismatic :brock4

No Lacey tonight. I'm out.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Nakamura promo in his second language>>>>>>>>kofi’s Promos since wm


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hephaesteus said:


> on one hand im glad that we have new women in the title scene but 4 faces fighting for both championships at summerslam? Doesn't seem like a good idea




There will be at least one turn, but 3/4 women have no charisma. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ali/Nakamura, I like it.


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

The pacing of this show is so much better than Raw. Raw just feels so choppy.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I'm assuming that Embers going to feel the big boot from the Queen before Summer Slam because Bayley vs. Ember is not a Summer Slam match it with there being less than a month left to build it up.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The3 said:


> This is why you need to bring back local jobbers


You dont even need that the whole 24/7 group are all the jobbers you need sans Truth and Drake


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Thatguy45 said:


> The pacing of this show is so much better than Raw. Raw just feels so choppy.


Its because SD can put ads on during the matches


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> That feud would be a disaster, The Queen either replaces Ember or is added to the match.


I want her added into this match since I know she can carry this but if they don't then I will be livid. No match with Bayley and no match with Natalya. This is some bullshit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

For all these nostalgia videos I wonder if they're going to edit out Jim Ross


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Pacing is good. But personally show sucks. So far 3/10


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they edited out Shanes botch ha ha ha


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice camera work fixing the stunner shot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> That feud would be a disaster, The Queen either replaces Ember or is added to the match.


Dude, Charlotte has had multiple title shots along with the most title reigns. Give someone else a shot for once.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

They did a wonderful job fixing that Shane stunner with edits.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That editing was fast


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Ugh I despise these guys


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I hate pancakes....Big E & Xavier dont throw them but WWE champion Kofi does? WHY?!


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Here come the token champs


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

The3 said:


> This is why you need to bring back local jobbers


Really do cause you destroy credibility of your "superstars" if they consistently lose in quick fashion.

So were getting Bayley vs Ember at SS? Fuck yeah ill take that. That could be a real good match


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

So Orton makes the most sense now for Kofi I guess but WWE is throwing a bunch of bums in these title matches so far so who the hell know now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

NEW DAY SUCKS

NEW DAY SUCKS

SUB 2 VIEWS

SUB 2 VIEWS


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> For all these nostalgia videos I wonder if they're going to edit out Jim Ross


They basically did that to him at that last RAW Anniversary show.. Remember when they placed him and Lawler in the Manhattan Center while the actual RAW show took place in an actual arena, and they'd occasionally switch to the Manhattan Center for a shitty match.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Yes remind us that this fucking nerd Kofi beat Joe. :eyeroll


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Dude, Charlotte has had multiple title shots along with the most title reigns. Give someone else a shot for once.


Charlotte hadn't been on the show for over a month and missed the last two PPVs in which time others have and are been getting title shots.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Bring in Walter and imperium to squash these jobbers


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


> Dude, Charlotte has had multiple title shots along with the most title reigns. Give someone else a shot for once.


9 title reigns, not title shots, but title REIGNS in 4 years, including one that was over a year long=Charlotte needs more title shots

???

:cornette


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Anybody find these three annoying???


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah Luke Harper is coming back actually and I think there will be a 3 on 3 match for all the gold 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Oh the tag championships are made of white gold. All this time I thought they were aluminum.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

New day is so annoying


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wait

This is in Worcester Ma? lol


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

This show is awful. Can’t belong they gave these idiots all the titles. Make it stop


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

HARPER HARPER HARPER 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Anybody find these three annoying???


Yes I hope they fail a drug test and get released


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> wait
> 
> 
> 
> This is in Worcester Ma? lol




Wooster I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Anybody find these three annoying???


Unbearably bad, its why the viewers are sub 2 million, all-time low, and Smackdown gets a .3 in the 18-34 demo or something like that. People in their teens to the their 30s would rather get caught watching porno than a pancakes segment. They are ridiculous.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Told ya'll assess the tag team titles are white gold :kofi :xavier :bige2


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Kofi Kingston was born in Kumasi, Ashanti, Ghana, How he's African American?


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Daniel Bryan is thinking of WWE's booking of Samoa Joe to summon those real tears in his eyes.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

New Day are awful.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Wooster I think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its spelled Worcester LOL its like 20 mins from me 

Our whole State has weird spellings ha ha


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Imperium please come out


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bryan now with a Crybaby Gimmick??


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Lol bait and switch


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

ok....?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Joe gonna lose some more of what 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

LUKE HARPER AS BIG RIG BRODY. DO IT!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody find these three annoying???
> ...


It's because their jokes are no longer funny not that they really ever were and Kofi such a bore as a champion


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its spelled Worcester LOL its like 20 mins from me
> 
> 
> 
> Our whole State has weird spellings ha ha




Oh shit my bad I had to visit a job site there once when I was still up North. Not the uh safest place 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Oh look! Samoa Jobber


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its spelled Worcester LOL its like 20 mins from me
> 
> Our whole State has weird spellings ha ha



What part of mass are you from? im in CT and used to travel all over mass for work.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why even bother with Joe? He never wins.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

JOB!JOB!JOB!JOB!JOB!JOB!JOB!JOB!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks like we're getting something here folks


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias actual theme wens3


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Wtf just happened? What was the point of that Bryan segment? BS


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Let me guess a 3 on 3 match coming up

So fucking predictable


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Elias? Seriously? He's not in Joe or Orton's league.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> What part of mass are you from? im in CT and used to travel all over mass for work.


Marlboro


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Called this yesterday and still sticking to it. It'll be Kofi and Orton.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

This show is atrocious I think I’m gonna stop watching weekly shows


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

If you guys really think about it Kofi Kingston should be a heel he thinks he's so cool super cocky annoying makes fun of people LOL just really cringy


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> Marlboro


No shit, I used to have to go to Solomon Pond Mall all the time for work haha


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I knew it was three versus three so predictable
:maury


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"nah...I'm good." :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> No shit, I used to have to go to Solomon Pond Mall all the time for work haha


Ha that is awesome, that is like 10 mins from my house ha ha


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy is waiting out for AEW :lol


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Yeah, I’m out


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Nobody accuses Orton of erectile dysfunction and gets away with it!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> If you guys really think about it Kofi Kingston should be a heel he thinks he's so cool super cocky annoying makes fun of people LOL just really cringy


You just inadvertently described The Rock.


----------



## tmorris29585 (Nov 10, 2014)

New day need a heel turn.......merch sales cant be ap amazing that they dont want them to be entertaining. Kofi as a cocky champ, Xavier as an annoying gamer, and big e as a beast destroying everyone......I can only dream


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

The3 said:


> Kofi Kingston was born in Kumasi, Ashanti, Ghana, How he's African American?


He's lived here his whole life and is an American citizen.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Randy is waiting out for AEW :lol


OMG is that Andy Rorton in the elite zone


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

They just wasted my time. Bischoff is a cunt. Nothing has changed


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SIX MAN TAG MATCH PLAYAH


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

World champion making dick jokes. Bunch of clowns.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

So what happened with D-Bry? Last night he got removed from the battle royal and tonight he didn't make any announcement.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

So wait, all 3 guys wanted a title match opportunity and instead they are fine with a 6 man tag team match? That makes no sense.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RubberbandGoat said:


> They just wasted my time. Bischoff is a cunt. Nothing has changed


Pretty sure he is not booking yet


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Wtf just happened? What was the point of that Bryan segment? BS


They shouldn’t have hyped it up like they did but I think it’s gonna be a slow build unless he comes out later.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Emmanuelle said:


> So what happened with D-Bry? Last night he got removed from the battle royal and tonight he didn't make any announcement.


He has to be coming out after this match right


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It looked like Joe tried not to laugh at Kofi's line to Orton :lol


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Why does Elias look like a beefed up Ron Simmons. Im talking about the 80's workout dancer guy lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Same ol same ol or anything new in the presentation?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Title match is gonna wind up being a multi man at Summerslam it’s looking like with this build.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Southerner said:


> So wait, all 3 guys wanted a title match opportunity and instead they are fine with a 6 man tag team match? That makes no sense.


Doesn't makes any sense, it is completely stupid.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I think Pete Zaccharine should come out for a title shot. Pete? Pete Zaccharine?!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Honey Bucket said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > If you guys really think about it Kofi Kingston should be a heel he thinks he's so cool super cocky annoying makes fun of people LOL just really cringy
> ...


Hugggggge difference between Rock and Kofi :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Southerner said:


> So wait, all 3 guys wanted a title match opportunity and instead they are fine with a 6 man tag team match? That makes no sense.


This.. I was fully expecting a fatal 3 way match and winner is the #1 contender.

Instead, they go the more illogical route with a waste everyones time match.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Richard Simmons! My bad


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If this match gets the PIP treatment my girls are getting squashed... tbf they will be gettinng squashed either way


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> I think Pete Zaccharine should come out for a title shot. Pete? Pete Zaccharine?!


The new GM
:russo


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

45banshee said:


> Why does Elias look like a beefed up Ron Simmons. Im talking about the 80's workout dancer guy lol


Richard Simmons

Although seeing Richard Simmons chug beers with Bradshaw in the APA would’ve been hilarious.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Honey Bucket said:


> Richard Simmons
> 
> Although seeing Richard Simmons chug beers with Bradshaw in the APA would’ve been hilarious.


He shows up managing Daniels and Kazarian drinking appletinis and challenges APA

:mark:


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

45banshee said:


> Richard Simmons! My bad


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

I wish they didn’t treat Elias like a joke. He has so much charisma.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Marlboro


We were on the Assabet rail trail less than a month ago.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The ad breaks seem way more frequent today or is it just me?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"I don't know how can't you be impressed with Elias lately"

Hasn't Elias been jobbing to the Miz lately?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Honey Bucket said:


> You just inadvertently described The Rock.


And the rock is a heel that fans forced to be a face


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> "I don't know how can't you be impressed with Elias lately"
> 
> Hasn't Elias been jobbing to the Miz lately?


Thought the same exact thing.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So ALL 3 challenge Kofi for main event belt and then team together to face 2 other random geeks as well
:cornette


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> So ALL 3 challenge Kofi for main event belt and then team together to face 2 other random geeks as well
> :cornette


Lazy, filler booking.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


>


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

RKO!!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yup, Kofi and Orton like I thought.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Orton/Kofi at Summerslam :bjpenn


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Fingers crossed that happens again at SummerSlam.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am not ready


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Bring back sadistic Orton


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kofi vs Orton? Okay then..


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Orton/Kofi should be good, don't think Orton has a chance to win the title tho.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> Bring back sadistic Orton


I mean it's the New Attitude Era right so let's have him grab them pancakes stick'em straight up Kofi Kingston's ass


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice Asuka in action next.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Mox Girl said:


> The ad breaks seem way more frequent today or is it just me?


Seems like there's more Ad's


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So the first person to cleanly pin Kofi in forever is an old fart, of course


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Carmella's legs :banderas


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

WrestlingOracle said:


>



Hey thanks for this. I legit laughed a few times


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


So is Bryan coming back out again tonight (attack Owens), or will he not speak for weeks until he gets a shot at New Day?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Carmella's legs :sodone

I just want to lick them like ice cream.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Don't call me Con :lol


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

The IIconics are about to lose their titles


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Good ol Truth


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Truth down...LOL...the man is gold


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

roblewis87 said:


> The IIconics are about to lose their titles


Knowing the WWE they will retain


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Truth is Gold!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

No entrance for Asuka & Kairi


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

They didn’t even show the kabuki warriors entrances


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuck me they don't even get entrances


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Carmella's real hometown.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Paige looks like a ghost. :lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

I miss nxt Paige :mj2


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

so since they've been formed, the tag team championship has been defended 3 times. 3 FUCKING TIMES


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, that was fucking pointless fpalm


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Anyone thinking for a second that Carmella was going to be pinned by Drake or whomever suddenly when she held the 24/7 Championship?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Alright_Mate said:


> Carmella's legs <img src="https://i.imgur.com/1CogvlR.png" border="0" alt="" title="So Done" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> I just want to lick them like ice cream.


She's always had amazing legs and a nice tight booty LOL


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why didn't Asuka just break the count


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Guess the IIconics lose the titles at SS.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Alright lets see how long this match goes. Can we at least go above 5 minutes? Can we do it peeps?!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

:fuckthis


----------



## C Payne (Jul 15, 2013)

Wtf did Truth call the championship? I couldn't even keep up. ???


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Haha countout...genius I love it. The 3 women’s matches lasted about 11 min combined


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Asuka just stands there like a dumb ass and lets them get counted out? Asuka continuing to look retarded, i'm about done with her stupid character.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

That is brilliant, that is genius! :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"Wonder why ratings are falling I can't understand it" :Vince


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Yeah guessing we get the re-match at SummerSlam


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

so they're dropping it at summerslam


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Paige is useless


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They're cramming a lot into this episode, so many segments!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Tonight's show seems rather dull to me so far.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Smart and heelish. I don't mind that finish at all.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

they came out looking stupid as fuck. how you let them get counted out?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, they are gonna drag this until Summerslam


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Ready for some Zelinalmas :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So rematch at SummerSlam then. I guess better that way instead of giving them the titles in a random SD episode.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

This show feels a lot like Raw.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hephaesteus said:


> they came out looking stupid as fuck. how you let them get counted out?


Asuka always looks stupid, like when James Ellsworth popped up wearing Asuka's mask and she stood there in awe for ages and then let Carmella roll her up. They've presented her character as being slightly retarded and naive.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

WOW, that booking :lol


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Of course they made me wait an hour and a half for that.

At least I can turn this shit off now.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Maryse so stunning in that Miz&Mrs ad :banderas


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Peyton McCool and Billie El


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Smart and heelish. I don't mind that finish at all.


Old school heel move. I thought it was smart as well.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> So Asuka just stands there like a dumb ass and lets them get counted out? Asuka continuing to look retarded, i'm about done with her stupid character.


They have fucking ruined her character. She was smart ass fuck in NXT, Joshi but as soon as WWE main roster. Nope, they numbed her character down to being an idiot and I fucking hate it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

As much as I love the IIconics I've always hated that kind of finishes


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Well...fuck... The IIconics did the one thing I always say why dont heel champions do. Get counted out on purpose. 

Someone finally did it and it was the llconics


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hard to believe that was 2 years ago.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

How are they planning on doing this and the Owens match 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Come on Crews!!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Everyone's time was thoroughly wasted! :asuka


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The Main Event is going to be stupid.. 18 minutes left with two matches remaining..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151304879358373888


-XERO- said:


>


Short ass match though.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151303178941419520
Asuka still the best.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

My man Andrade livin the dream :squirtle


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> So Asuka just stands there like a dumb ass and lets them get counted out? Asuka continuing to look retarded, i'm about done with her stupid character.


True it made no sense for her and Kairi to wait for the IIconics to get into the ring during the count out considering that they can't win the titles that well.

But that's WWE they don't understand wrestling and hence are incompetent when it comes to booking the show.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

HiddenFlaw said:


> Paige is useless


Paige can't do anything physical so she has to stand there to look useless.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Andrade is squashing this jobber lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

I completely spaced on Smackdown. Anything worth seeing?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Therapy said:


> The Main Event is going to be stupid.. 18 minutes left with two matches remaining..


Andrade vs Crew won't be too long.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Zelina wens3


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They serious with that finish lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

another 3 min match FFS


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Crews getting the win over that nobody.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

50/50 booking for Andrade again. fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Show peaked with The Queen's match. Might as well have stopped watching after that.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Andrade just lost to Apollo Crews. Let that sink in.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> True it made no sense for her and Kairi to wait for the IIconics to get into the ring during the count out considering that they can't win the titles that well.
> 
> But that's WWE they don't understand wrestling and hence are incompetent when it comes to booking the show.


Also it makes Paige seem useless, i mean why wasn't she screaming at Asuka to break the count? she could at least try and act like she serves some kind of purpose.


----------



## tmorris29585 (Nov 10, 2014)

The most devastating move in professional wrestl.....ugh sports entertainment, the surprise roll up


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

What the hell?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Apollo beats Andrade

Cedric beats Drew

The Iiconics outsmart the Kabuki Warriors

WWE sure knows how to mkae everyone look like a geek


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> So Asuka just stands there like a dumb ass and lets them get counted out? Asuka continuing to look retarded, i'm about done with her stupid character.


Shes Lost in Translation? Jk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So the DB announcement was just BS?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Apollo beats Andrade
> 
> Cedric beats Drew
> 
> ...


Welcome to the new Eric Bischoff era
:shane


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Welp, this is the end of the road for me to watch this trash ass 2/10 show. Goodnight SD Live thread. Not interested in 50/50 booking now with Ziggler/Kevin Owens.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Welcome to the new Eric Bischoff era
> :shane




He hasn’t started he’s not there and had no part of this. I’m not saying Easy E is gonna fix this shit but this at least isn’t him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I want to see Wyatt's matches take place with the lights down a bit like Kane's original matches with the red lights. Would help his character remain creepy.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Turned this wretched show off early. The "bischoff era" blows. I tuned in to see Bryan and realized it was false advertising. I imagine he might do this no comment thing for several weeks to try and build anticipation for his announcement. I wish he'd just quit this crap company.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Yall talking about Asuka looking dumb, Kairi looked even more retarded. It looked like Asuka had to tell Kairi what happened.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the new Eric Bischoff era
> ...


Are you sure about this because all the reports had stated this week was Paul Heyman and Eric Bischoff era


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

45banshee said:


> Well...fuck... The IIconics did the one thing I always say why dont heel champions do. Get counted out on purpose.
> 
> Someone finally did it and it was the llconics


If there is one thing I have to say about the Iiconics booking is that they have presented them as smart heels several times, which is odd. I remember that 3 way before EC where they never tagged in because the loser of the match was going to enter first in the Chamber, so if they never tagged in they wouldn't lose, I was actually surprised about that. And well, at ania where they stole the pin from Beth


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

You know WWE is not that great when the comment section on these forms are more entertaining LOL


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> So the DB announcement was just BS?


I bet they will drag it out like how they did with who will be Black's opponent.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151285470145286144


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

bradatar said:


> He hasn’t started he’s not there and had no part of this. I’m not saying Easy E is gonna fix this shit but this at least isn’t him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed lol.


Give the guys a couple months. Plus why think some guy retired from wrestling is going to come back into Vince's playhouse and have everything changed how he wants it day 1.

Bischoff is there for FOX, not to blow his load July 16th.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

To everyone crapping on "This Bischoff Era", he hasn't started yet. According to reports.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why wont they give up on Apollo Crews? he's never gonna be over, he's never gonna be anything of value to the company, release his worthless ass already. The smiling goof has ZERO fucking charisma, all he has going for him is he's jacked and he's athletic, he gets crickets, he can't talk, what kind of feud or storyline could he ever have worth a single fuck?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Why is Ziggler here when he started some shitty program with Miz last night? What is with this two feuds at once shit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151285470145286144


Good news for Eric Bischoff then. No one should want to be attached to this show tonight. I hope that he is watching and sees what needs to be changed badly.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Are you sure about this because all the reports had stated this week was Paul Heyman and Eric Bischoff era




Positive it was reported and posted in this thread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bryan Jericho said:


> To everyone crapping on "This Bischoff Era", he hasn't started yet. According to reports.


LOL yeah I said that over an hour ago


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> LOL yeah I said that over an hour ago


People refuse to read apparently. lol


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

This is one of those Dolph matches where we're just supposed to forget he's a total goof.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This gif is hilariously accurate


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Bischoff Era or not, this show objectively sucks. Lord knows why they are tanking smackdown with the Fox deal really not that far off.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Overall, this show was a nice wet pile of shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Same old BS


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

rexmundi said:


> Bischoff Era or not, this show objectively sucks. Lord knows why they are tanking smackdown with the Fox deal really not that far off.


Not saying they are sucking on purpose, but it would be smart to look really bad, so when you change it up, it makes it look a lot better than it really is.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

A AOP sighting.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

"The McMahon side of history"

I thought that was the only side of history?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Jobber army 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

lol Shane watching Ziggler punch Owens so he can learn how to throw punches.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I sure wonder if the face jobbers are gonna come save the day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh shut up Corey with your endless rambling on commentary.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear to god if Owens doesn't stop using The Stunner... its about as frustrating as when Seth was using the Pedigree.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

how is that not a DQ


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Shane almost botched the stunner again :HA


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

And that’s how the show ends. Very well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

You get a stunner...and you get a stunner...everybody gets a stunner!


----------



## buddyboy (Nov 22, 2015)

Bukkake Warriors


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why the fuck does Shane constantly sell the Stunner by coughing?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Show me a time Austin ran from a group of jobbers. Dude was booked to run through the entire roster in the ring 1 night lol.

They are not booking a 'cool' character here.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Same old BS


Which is why I turned it off after Asuka and Kairi won by a count out plus being booked like idiots.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So no one is going to help KO?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Damn, I was hoping that Drew would be away from Shane now, but no such luck.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Shane pushing her off for DAT HEAT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

and me cancelling the network was the right decision lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Owens getting to avoid the ass beating surprised


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Not saying they are sucking on purpose, but it would be smart to look really bad, so when you change it up, it makes it look a lot better than it really is.


My working theory is they want to flatline the ratings and hope that the Fox show will get many more viewers so that they can tout just how much the ratings have increased, that Smackdown is the fastest growing WWE show. Personally I believe that driving off viewers is foolhardy because they might never come back.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Show me a time Austin ran from a group of jobbers. Dude was booked to run through the entire roster in the ring 1 night lol.
> 
> They are not booking a 'cool' character here.


Yeah i was just thinking that, i could never picture Austin running away from some lackeys or hired goons by McMahon, he'd stay and fight until he beat the shit out of all of them or they beat the shit outta him.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Show me a time Austin ran from a group of jobbers. Dude was booked to run through the entire roster in the ring 1 night lol.
> 
> They are not booking a 'cool' character here.


Typical WWE cowardly heel shit. Owens MO


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

rexmundi said:


> My working theory is they want to flatline the ratings and hope that the Fox show will get many more viewers so that they can tout just how much the ratings have increased, that Smackdown is the fastest growing WWE show. Personally I believe that driving off viewers is foolhardy because they might never come back.


It's a gamble. But if it's true they are going 'edgy' again, they can promote a 'new' WWE that will get people to tune back in, at least for that first night. They will have to produce in order for them to stay.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Come on, Drew, why didn't you carry Dolph again? :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Show me a time Austin ran from a group of jobbers. Dude was booked to run through the entire roster in the ring 1 night lol.
> 
> They are not booking a 'cool' character here.


If KO beats them all up then suddenly he's super KO burying all the heels including the IC champ.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I love KO but drop the stunner, it looks like dog shit...

As someone who saw Austin-Vince, this whole Shane-KO shit is cringe inducing.

Doesn't help that KO is using the stunner to make the comparisons more obvious...


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Tonight's booking was atrocious, hardly anything makes sense anymore.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Mordecay said:


> If there is one thing I have to say about the Iiconics booking is that they have presented them as smart heels several times, which is odd. I remember that 3 way before EC where they never tagged in because the loser of the match was going to enter first in the Chamber, so if they never tagged in they wouldn't lose, I was actually surprised about that. And well, at ania where they stole the pin from Beth


I said the same thing about the elimination qualify match. Why tag in to lessen your chances where it counts most. In that regard they were booked right


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> So no one is going to help KO?


Logical, as Kofi said in the beginning of the show KO haven't a point doesn't mean folk like him.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The show was bad and Daniel Bryan's announcement never happened.

So the only highlight of this week is Bray Wyatt returning.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> If KO beats them all up then suddenly he's super KO burying all the heels including the IC champ.


it's the price you pay to create a superstar. People cried about Austin's push, Rock's push, Goldberg's push.

But they get drowned out if you consistently book the 'right' guy correctly, because millions of people will love it.


The problem is getting the 'right' guy. Goldberg looks like a bad ass. Kevin?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why doesn't Roman appear on his own show? In the past month he has been on Smackdown only once I think.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Ace said:


> I love KO but drop the stunner, it looks like dog shit...
> 
> As someone who saw Austin-Vince, this whole Shane-KO shit is cringe inducing.


I agree. Give KO something other than the stunner because it invites comparisons to Austin and he will fall short. It's just like when Ziggler was aping HBK. He came off as Dollar Store HBK and KO will not fare much better.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> Logical, as Kofi said in the beginning of the show KO haven't a point doesn't mean folk like him.


I missed the beginning of the show so i didn't hear that. That makes sense now.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

rexmundi said:


> I agree. Give KO something other than the stunner because it invites comparisons to Austin and he will fall short. It's just like when Ziggler was aping HBK. He came off as Dollar Store HBK and KO will not far much better.


 KO off is coming off like the dollar mart Austin right now...

Austin was special and came off like a natural bad ass, had the look, voice, charisma, swagger and attitude to pull it off.

KO is someone who comes off and sounds like a smiley heel, that's his natural role.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This was a classic WWE move of a show that leaves everything exactly the same before the show..


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Welp, this is the end of the road for me to watch this trash ass 2/10 show. Goodnight SD Live thread. Not interested in 50/50 booking now with Ziggler/Kevin Owens.


 Thoughts on this KO-Shane crap?... 

Are they really trying to turn KO into Austin... because he;s coming off awful..


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


 His stunner just doesn't look good..

Honestly the only one who could make it look good was Austin. He put some "mustard on it" and went all in with it...

For the love of god.. drop it and stop being such a mark... Pop up powerbomb would be way better..

It's like the People's elbow, only Rock could get away with it and make it feel special.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Smackdown is KO and thats fine with me.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Therapy said:


> This was a classic WWE move of a show that leaves everything exactly the same before the show..


 Awesome sig, now that's a stunner...


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Ace said:


> Thoughts on this KO-Shane crap?...
> 
> Are they really trying to turn KO into Austin... because he;s coming off awful..











I am not even enjoy this crap. I did a week ago but not anymore. I would have liked it if they weren't doing all of this colluded bullshit again. Kevin ran but Austin wouldn't have ran, he would have started hitting people with chairs. Then he would have finished the match. Yeah, I am not liking new Owens Austin. If it was organic, then yes. But this is forced.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> I am not even enjoy this crap. I did a week ago but not anymore. I would have liked it if they weren't doing all of this colluded bullshit again. Kevin ran but Austin wouldn't have ran, he would have started hitting people with chairs. Then he would have finished the match. Yeah, I am not liking new Owens Austin. If it was organic, then yes. But this is forced.


 He's coming off like a 5* jackass right now..


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

KO doing the stunner is like seeing Majin Buu do it lol

It's not a good visual..

Someone who could do this feud well is Orton, he's got the RKO, looks cool and he can play anti establishment rebel/badass well.

Compare that to Masvidal..


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Why did he run away after hitting a stunner? :brock4

This shit just looks like a bad parody of Austin/Vince.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Why did he run away after hitting a stunner? :brock4
> 
> This shit just looks like a bad parody of Austin/Vince.


 Austin would have started mouthing off in his face. The best thing in this was KO running away like a geek...


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> Why doesn't Roman appear on his own show? In the past month he has been on Smackdown only once I think.


He was at the beginning of it during the town hall meeting. Basically, saying how nobody likes Shane, tells him to kiss his ass and Shane fined for it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I just don't buy this Kevin "Stone Cold" Owens stuff. Owens just doesn't have the edge and attitude for it. Nevermind that he looks like a cheep imitation of the real thing. He should be using his own move instead of the stunner.

Ambrose for example had a great move in Dirty Deeds which he could use just like Austin did the Stunner. Owens needs to come up with something of his own.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> I just don't buy this Kevin "Stone Cold" Owens stuff. Owens just doesn't have the edge and attitude for it. Nevermind that he looks like a cheep imitation of the real thing. He should be using his own move instead of the stunner.
> 
> Ambrose for example had a great move in Dirty Deeds which he could use just like Austin did the Stunner. Owens needs to come up with something of his own.


Yeah, Ambrose would've actually been PERFECT in this role. 

He's got that bad ass rebel vibe to him too, something that Owens really doesn't have.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Whiny promo.

Caring about lower card people's pushes.

Running away from jobbers.

Weak ass stunner.

Yeah.............sounds like the new Austin........................:heston


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> I just don't buy this Kevin "Stone Cold" Owens stuff. Owens just doesn't have the edge and attitude for it. Nevermind that he looks like a cheep imitation of the real thing. He should be using his own move instead of the stunner.
> 
> Ambrose for example had a great move in Dirty Deeds which he could use just like Austin did the Stunner. Owens needs to come up with something of his own.


I don't know why they ditched this for a sloppy stunner (that has to be bad for his back):


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I haven’t watched Raw or Smackdown in about 2 months because of how shitty it’s been. I just read the recaps on Wrestling Observer. 

The only reasons I tuned in tonight was to see the Kabuki Warriors hopefully win the women’s tag titles, and for Daniel Bryan’s big announcement. 

Daniel Bryan’s announcement didn’t happen, and the Women’s tag title match had a bullshit ending. 

KO being positioned as the modern day Stone Cold, but runs for his life at the end of the match. 

Bayley happily offers a friendly title shot to her friend for Summerslam, one of the biggest PPVs of the year. What a heated rivalry that’s sure to be :sarcasm

Shane McMahon still spread all over every show like a disease. 

And thus..... I remembered why I stopped watching this frustrating shit.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ace said:


> Someone who could do this feud well is Orton, he's got the RKO, looks cool and he can play anti establishment rebel/badass well.


I say they re-push Orton. Sign him to a new deal and make him top dog. Re-invent his character, total badass loner who RKOs everybody, like Austin used to. Have him beat Brock soon, maybe next WM.

And before people say he's almost 40, Bischoff pushed wrestling in a boom period with a 45 year old Hogan as the top guy.

Orton can still work circles around pretty much everybody on the roster. Dude is bored. Give him a new character and push. No voices in his head (new theme too), no cheerleader jumps, no long winded promos, no team ups. Just give him a character that focuses on 1 thing - the world title and everybody in the way of that.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Austin is Owens in reverse lol:






Just the way he walks to the ring makes today's wrestling look like a bunch of wimps.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Those little worked shoots, "people dislike Shane" things...so the answer is to make him the focal point of shows and start and end shows?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They looked so good tonight though :homer


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I was giving WWE leeway with how they have used KO so far since turning face but the Austin mannerisms need to stop. They aren't doing him any favors. He can't pull off the Stunner naturally as Steve could. Look back at 1998 and watch Austin in the way he not only hit the move but the set up and present it came off when Austin was about to hit. The Stunner always looked like a killer move and now it seems to be used as a weak tribute. Shane isn't Vince and KO isn't Austin. Period. Also, stop making Owens look like a pussy by running off. Austin would have stood his ground in the ring to fight off the roster, whether he was going down or not. Hell, at least have him bring a weapon with him so he could still look badass while being smart about it. Him running once again makes him looks chickenshit who's only talking when no one's around and bails when it's time to stand on your convictions. It's just bad character writing.

I don't mind them feuding and I'm still behind KO as this anti-authority face but they need to knock it off with the McMahon/Austin mannerisms. It comes off cheap and low tier.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

So maybe Bryan shows up weekly and says nothing and starts hanging in the rafters ala Sting. lol

I do hope Bryan doesn't announce he will manage Harper and Rowan and be their mouthpiece. I do wonder what he does for Summerslam as I do not want him involved in any sort of tag match.


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> So the first person to cleanly pin Kofi in forever is an old fart, of course


Orton is only 1 year older than Kofi.:laugh:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> They looked so good tonight though :homer


Blonde PEY is best PEY.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dave Santos said:


> Orton is only 1 year older than Kofi.:laugh:


And 3 years YOUNGER than soccer mom Styles.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Orton is also quite over, I think he got the biggest pop alongside Reigns during the reveal of the Battle Royale competitors last night. He also generally gets big reactions.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I say they re-push Orton. Sign him to a new deal and make him top dog. Re-invent his character, total badass loner who RKOs everybody, like Austin used to. Have him beat Brock soon, maybe next WM.
> 
> And before people say he's almost 40, Bischoff pushed wrestling in a boom period with a 45 year old Hogan as the top guy.
> 
> Orton can still work circles around pretty much everybody on the roster. Dude is bored. Give him a new character and push. No voices in his head (new theme too), no cheerleader jumps, no long winded promos, no team ups. Just give him a character that focuses on 1 thing - the world title and everybody in the way of that.


Orton is being so wasted. In an era of no stars you would think they would be pushing the one guy they have left that casuals recognize. Dude was on fucking fire last night and showed he's still one of the best in the business when he gives a shit. Of course his effort was wasted to put cuck boy over.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Ortons last WWE Championship run was pretty dreadful even though it was short. That feud with Wyatt.

If they keep Orton off of the mic. and do plenty of random "outta nowheres" with him, maybe have him be even more ruthless, I wouldn't mind him getting another push at the top. WWE needs to be pushing plenty of established guys on Smackdown. No doubt that Orton still gets a good amount of reaction.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

So what happened with Daniel Bryan?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Southerner said:


> Ortons last WWE Championship run was pretty dreadful even though it was short. That feud with Wyatt.
> 
> If they keep Orton off of the mic. and do plenty of random "outta nowheres" with him, maybe have him be even more ruthless, I wouldn't mind him getting another push at the top. WWE needs to be pushing plenty of established guys on Smackdown. No doubt that Orton still gets a good amount of reaction.


That's exactly the Orton they should do.

Crow Sting went forever with promo time. Orton can do run-ins, punts, RKO heels and faces, ruin matches, etc all for pops without having to talk.

If they focus on championships actually being the reason why they even have a show, it would be easy. A silent loner tweener that wants the belt. Fans would love that. No babyface shit. No chickenshit heat. Just ass whipping.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

There is nothing, in the long checkered history of wrestling﻿﻿﻿, no stupid storyline, dubious logic, idiotic stipulation, or shitty gimmick that is as grating and annoying and impossible to sit through as the current face/heel commentary screaming crossfire thing on WWE shows.

I mean, the need for a face and a heel commentator seems to be so entrenched in the conventional wisdom going back so long now that﻿ it's not going to change, but Jesus...Even Larry Zbyszko would maybe say one or two things that reminded us that he was a guy who respected cheaters, he would just sort of casually concern troll that he thinks maybe Stinger just doesn't have the heart this time to make it through...and that was all you needed. I would kill for Larry﻿ Zbyszko over Corey Graves right now.

And Bobby Heenan would throw a comment﻿ in here or there that reminded us that crooked guys usually﻿ do pretty good for themselves and that babyfaces are suckers. And it was fine. It was great. And it was just barely there.

But this bell to bell screaming is essentially like having CNN pundits pumped into your ears while you're watching other shows. It is an actual physical deterrent to watching the show as my body lurches toward the remote within seconds of hearing Graves rev it up.

Whatever else is wrong in the ring or with the booking, I don't think there is any one single thing that they c﻿ould fix to make their shows less difficult to watch than ﻿ust toning the announcing the fuck down.﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

That needs to be stated as well. Corey Graves fucking sucks. He's really no different than Cole or Saxton at this point.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

I am in no way a fan of Orton. But, please have him take the title off of Kofi. Kofi is fine and all, but he belongs back in the midcard.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I thought I'd open Youtube and find a clip of Bryan torturing the New Day or something. Did he even appear at all?


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Everytime I see this tryhard geek use the Stunner I die a little inside. It NEEDS to stop, something must be done to stop this travesty.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Open forum was interesting I'm glad Liv got to speak as well as Murphy.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

arch.unleash said:


> I thought I'd open Youtube and find a clip of Bryan torturing the New Day or something. Did he even appear at all?


He walked back and forth on the stage and backstage about 3 times acting like he was going to say something but didn't. Captivating.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

TheLooseCanon said:


> He walked back and forth on the stage and backstage about 3 times acting like he was going to say something but didn't. Captivating.


I bet they are going to drag this out so they can get people to tune in like they did with Aleister Black. Next week he will just about to make his announcement again something will happen and he will not make the announcement then the WWE will say tune in the following week to see what Daniel Bryan's plans are.


----------



## SINdicate (Apr 9, 2019)

A SmackDown that was infinitely better than RAW.

I was really happy to see The IIconics in a nice change of scenery that had a great finish, making them both look like dickheads, but that's what you want from a heel team. Kairi still has the best elbow drop going.

More open forum/mic shit too. Those kind of cheesy angles/stories are what SmackDown has always been renown for and arguably way before RAW was doing their most famous in the peak of the Attitude Era. It makes for better TV, and for right now when RAW is the train wreck that it is, SmackDown is carrying the load perfectly.

Also, is nobody gonna touch on how hot Zelina Vega looked? Had the zips on her skirt gone any higher up, we'd have been seeing what one Mr. Aleister Black sees under the covers.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I would have had maybe Bayley beat Charlotte at SummerSlam and then move on to Ember after building Ember a bit more up but that's fine. They are two of the best wrestlers on the roster and the match should be great, hopefully, they'll be put in some good segments as they're not the best promos. Also, I like Ember but I did really lol when Bayley said she wants to pick someone with charisma and then picked Ember :lol


----------



## Hammer Time (Jul 17, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I would have had maybe Bayley beat Charlotte at SummerSlam and then move on to Ember after building Ember a bit more up but that's fine. They are two of the best wrestlers on the roster and the match should be great, hopefully, they'll be put in some good segments as they're not the best promos. Also, I like Ember but I did really lol when Bayley said she wants to pick someone with charisma and then picked Ember :lol


Charlotte doesn't deserve anymore title shots.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> I bet they are going to drag this out so they can get people to tune in like they did with Aleister Black. Next week he will just about to make his announcement again something will happen and he will not make the announcement then the WWE will say tune in the following week to see what Daniel Bryan's plans are.


They don't have the cash-in gimmick anymore, so you're right, they will.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

GOAT Orton has finally striked! It's time for him to become a champion again!


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Where was that announcement Daniel #Bryan was supposed to make?


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

.... so we might be getting Ali vs Nakamura for the Intercontinental Championship?

Damn, and I didn't even need to suck anyone's dick for it either.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I swear I have never heard how Liv Morgan sounds like when she talks. About time I heard her voice on Smackdown. Same for Buddy Murphy. But yeah, happy Liv Morgan finally made her "debut" on Smackdown Live TV and jobbing to Charlotte. That was expected. Nice to see Aleister Black too and getting a win over Cesaro. 

Bayley needs a new opponent for her Title so I'm sure the company will figure that out soon. And did Randy Orton pin the Champ in a tag team match? These two really gonna feud for Summerslam? Lol at the Women's Tag Team Title Match. As long as we finally got to seem them on TV. Not sure about Andrade losing to Apollo Crews. Lastly, not sure how I feel about Stone Cold Kevin Owens. Its funny in a way though. Just feels like he shouldn't be using the Stone Cold Stunner. The show was okay this week.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I absolutely loved The IIconics using the count out to keep their tag titles, very smart & very heelish and i'd like to see more of that. Hopefully Buddy Murphy gets an actual match next week. I did not like Andrade losing to Apollo of all people, hopefully he tears him apart next week. I literally don't care what Daniel Bryan has to say. I once again loved Cesaro/Black, another great showing by both competitors. I'm happy with Bayley/Ember for SummerSlam & Kofi/Orton too if that gets made official which it most likely will after what happened. Overall a much better show than RAW definitely.

Everyone should check out Gable/Gallagher on 205Live too, freaking awesome match!


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I really hate how WWE uses the count out rule. It's such lazy writing that your champions can deliberately throw a match, but be REWARDED by keeping their titles. Same with the DQ rule for that matter. No other sport in the world would allow that. At least be creative with it. And what a surprise, after dragging this thing out for so long, we got a lame finish. Poor Asuka and Kairi are wasting their time with a division that WWE doesn't care about. And Asuka looked like a total idiot here as well, AGAIN!!

But Ember vs. Bayley could be fun. Although given what happened at SS last year and Mania this year I cannot rule out them contriving Charlotte into the title match yet again, but hopefully I'm wrong about that.

Nice to see Liv get a match, hopefully they're going somewhere with her character.


----------



## hypnobitch (Jun 29, 2018)

I personally am liking the rebellious antics of Kevin Owens. This is the kind of stuff that is needed and Kevin Owens is a natural for it. 
Anyone that has followed his entire career will know he is a natural with wit and can take it up a notch if allowed to do so. 

Also I think the stunner is fine, KO does it well, Shane was the one that miscued it, in fairness a rare mistake on his part. 
If this KO angle gets Shane off TV then enjoy it. 

There is a lot of potential for KO moving forwards against guys like Samoa Joe, Drew McIntyre, Buddy Murphy etc and hopefully they let him have free reign on the mic throughout this.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Liv Morgan should be book as Alexa's equivalent but as a babyface IMO.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

iiconics "won", i'm surprised. hopefully they can get into a BlissCross feud soon for summerslam to save that pay per view.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Two good things about the entire show.

1. IIconics being awesome heels

2. Orton.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

So....I read the results and it sounds like the same old boring WWE shit. People actually think this shit was good? Is that how far things have fallen? Totally agreed on the KO shit. It's just a pale imitation that reminds me of a geek in middle school dressing up as Austin for Halloween. That's how little creativity WWE has.

I'd be down for the ruthless, sadistic Orton that we saw last summer being champion and building Black as the guy to take it off him though. I might actually come back for that. Doubt it but it would be fun.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

ellthom said:


> Where was that announcement Daniel #Bryan was supposed to make?


Just wwe doing their favorite thing these days and straight up lie to the audience to trick marks into watching


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

AverageJoe9 said:


> Just wwe doing their favorite thing these days and straight up lie to the audience to trick marks into watching


good thing I didn't watch then, I just asked because I couldn't find the clip on youtube


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

It very much depends on where they go from here with Liv. But yeah, the fact that it took them so damn long for her to get back on TV at all, and how they book much of the SDL Women in-general, the chances that this actually leads to anything cool for Liv are, iffy, at best. WWE's track record isn'tt good recently.

Also pretty much no one who feuds with Charlotte comes out of it looking better than when they went in. Even Becky wasn't allowed to just win the feud and move on, nope Charlotte had to win the blowoff match in the end apparently.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

A cheap win that was used to give Bayley the title immediately. 

But of course that doesn't fit the narrative.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> Also pretty much no one who feuds with Charlotte comes out of it looking better than when they went in. Even Becky wasn't allowed to just win the feud and move on, nope Charlotte had to win the blowoff match in the end apparently.


Erm, did you see where Becky was on the card before the Charlotte feud?

Becky won that feud. Charlotte winning a match on a B-PPV by distraction finish after Becky had already just won a match does not mean she won the feud. Becky won at Evolution, Royal Rumble & WrestleMania. Those were the 3 biggest moments of their feud. Charlotte also got laid out almost every week by Becky when she was establishing her new character. 

Asuka? yes, Sasha? yes, Becky? absolutely not. That feud made her.


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

I just with Liverpool that they don't pull a WCW "Little Naitch" type gimmick and have her reappear as a copy version of Charlotte. The "Real" Liv Morgan either needs to be psychotic (and turn up the harlequin vibe more), Gothic/Emo (so a complete 360 on her current style with all dark), or just typical baby face gimmick with plain attire, blonde hair etc. that focuses more on her in ring skill (which I'm unsure if she's good enough.) I'd perhaps Dark gothic look or harlequin style.


----------



## bigbossman83 (Jul 17, 2019)

Charlotte being the only one to applaud Shane's speech was hilarious lol.

My thoughts on last night: https://jobbertothestars.blog/2019/07/16/wwe-smackdown-live-cowboy-round-up-july-16th-2019/


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

bigbossman83 said:


> Charlotte being the only one to applaud Shane's speech was hilarious lol.
> 
> My thoughts on last night: https://jobbertothestars.blog/2019/07/16/wwe-smackdown-live-cowboy-round-up-july-16th-2019/


STOP REPRODUCING. NOBODY IS GOING TO READ THAT SHIT.


----------



## TyBerns (Dec 1, 2015)

Smackdown was a breath of fresh air and didn't feel like a wildcard cluster fuck. Ali vs Nakamura, Buddy vs KO tons of new exciting match ups coming to the blue brand and I still think Daniel Bryan might get in the WWE Title mix with Orton and Kofi. I am very excited for the long term story with Kofi and Orton you can drag this out for a few months into Survivor Series


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Losing to them is a burial whether it's clean or not. Asuka was the most dominant woman in WWE history until WrestleMania 34 and now she's going to job to 2 annoying, weak, cowardly heels who never win? That's a burial. Same even goes for Kairi. Former NXT champion, beat Shayna Baszler multiple times, jobbing to these geeks?
> 
> There's no excuse for it. They have got to win, but they're going to lose because it's WWE. They'll play it up as a huge shock, even though this result is even more obvious than Kofi beating Joe and it'll get the most dead, most quiet, rat pissing on cotton-esque reaction you can imagine because EVERYONE can see it coming.


They did all those achievements as a singles competitor not as a tag team. The excuse could be given that they're not gelling well at the moment but I still hope that they won but it would be better if they won it at summerslam.

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> The only thing over about Lacey Evans is her push.


Sorry but Vince is never gonna stop pushing her.

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm not doing anything. I'm not trolling, because trolling is fucking stupid, I'm not bitter because what is there to be bitter about? She's accomplished NOTHING. The only woman I'm openly bitter about is Becky because Becky took the spot that was rightfully Asukas, and yet I'll still tell you that Becky is a far better talent on her worst day than Lacey Evans will ever be if she wrestles for 40 more years. And I'm not over-exaggerating because I'm giving you my honest, unfiltered thoughts about someone I have ZERO tolerance for. I'm not exaggerating for effect, I really, honestly believe she sucks THAT much. You just can't accept someone that hates her that much because you're a fan and you can't admit to yourself that someone else sees no redeeming qualities in her whatsoever, but we exist.
> 
> And I've never heard her get anything I'd call a reaction. Hell, just look at the main event of that PPV and tell me she's over. No reaction in a match with the biggest star in the business in it.


What!!!???? You're bitter about Becky even though she's the one who pushed for losing cleanly to her on RR because she respects her & not Charlotte who beat her clean in the middle of the ring by tapping her out twice!!!!!!. It's clear to everyone that if anyone stopped asuka's momentum again & took her spot at wm, it was Charlotte again & you're being dishonest just because you hated Becky long before she even started her fued with asuka. Face it!!!!! This has nothing to do with asuka because you know full well that becky didn't stopped any supposed momentum & any supposed wm spot of asuka. It was gonna happen whether Becky lost to asuka or not. Infact Vince would've easily let Becky win against asuka if it wasn't for Becky herself. That was the plan to have Charlotte win the RR & Becky enter the triple threat as SD women's champion. You know damn well that's what Vince wanted but he had to change plans & use Charlotte again to halt asuka's momentum & humiliate her again by tapping her out yet you're being disingenuous with yourself & blaming Becky. If anyone is to be blamed, then it's vince & then Charlotte but because you have a unhealthy obsession against her & involve her into things she wasn't even a part of, you blame her. 

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

Bryan Jericho said:


> They just need to put the damn Title back on Bryan, he never should have lost it in the first place.


There is a proverb of " striking while the iron is hot" 

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I'm really curious where they go with this Shane stuff now.
> 
> Before Sunday, I would have said they will for sure have him go up against Kofi at SS. But since Taker cleanly beat him, do they still go that route or are they 'done' with Shane's push. I just find it funny the only guy that can get a win over Shane is Taker. Goes to show what they think of this roster.


Well a heel Aj styles beat him at wm.

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------

